#ubuntu-locoteams 2010-11-15
<YoBoY> good morning
<dholbach> good morning!
<czajkowski> Gooood morning 
<jarlen> Good morning
<looba> good morning all
<vaibhav> hi
<vaibhav> how to hack wi-fi from ubuntu
<vaibhav> hi
<vaibhav> anyone there
<mhall119> vaibhav: please clarify, you need help getting your wifi working properly?
<vaibhav> no
<vaibhav> i want to test my wifi
<vaibhav> password
<vaibhav> and all
<mhall119> are you not able to connect?
<vaibhav> because i got a threat last time
<vaibhav> that my wifi will be hacked
<vaibhav> just to make sure its secure
<vaibhav>  2 mhal119 can u help me 
<mhall119> use WPA2 and change your password to something long and using characters like *$&^_
<jpds> vaibhav: Are you using WPA?
<vaibhav> nope
<vaibhav> WEP
<jpds> That explains it.
<mhall119> WEP is easily cracked
<mhall119> use WPA2
<vaibhav> anyways how to hack WEP
<jpds> vaibhav: I see what you did there; well done, good sir.
<mhall119> there's a flaw in the algorithm or communications in the WEP protocol
<vaibhav> i heard somethin like aircrack 
<mhall119> I'm not going to tell you how to exploit it
<mhall119> just that it's not secure and you shouldn't use it
<vaibhav> ok
<mhall119> if you're really worried about your wifi getting hacked, follow my above advice about WPA2 and a strong password
<JanC> searching google should give you lots of tools, including Widnows one-click GUI tools...
<vaibhav> ok
<jpds>  
<JanC> ☺
#ubuntu-locoteams 2010-11-16
<ir1844_> hello
<ir1844_> im running ubuntu 10.10 and its not reading my cdrom and sony cd burner
<CrazyLemon> this is not ubuntu support channel.. try #ubuntu :)
<ir1844_> how do i get that i have xchat
<CrazyLemon> type
<CrazyLemon> /join #ubuntu
<ir1844_> thanks brother
<CrazyLemon> no problem mate
<ir1844_> what channel is this for?
<ir1844_> what room is this?
<CrazyLemon> as you can see in the topic this is #ubuntu-locoteams
<ir1844_> so my question is should i be here or no?
<CrazyLemon> no..like i said .. join #ubuntu and ask your question there
<nigelb> mhall119: ping? (Just pong when you wake up) :)
<YoBoY> good morning
<dholbach> good morning!
<jarlen> Goodmorning
<toabctl> hi
<Saikat_> hello
<Saikat_> hello
<mhall119> nigelb: pong
<mhall119> morning all
<dholbach> mhall119, how's the django-foundations coming on?
<mhall119> dholbach: I haven't had a chance to do much with it except that initial branch of mine
<mhall119> I just need a name to setup a launchpad project for it
<dholbach> it looks good, although I'd probably move the language/country models into isocodes/
<mhall119> yeah, that's the plan
<dholbach> ok
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<sense> JanC: Will Ubuntu BE be present at FOSSDEM?
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<paultag> howdy Ddorda 
<trinikrono> hello guys is there a irc for the shipit team?
<trinikrono> i am trying to get cds for my loco but our loco is not approved yet
#ubuntu-locoteams 2010-11-17
<nigelb> mhall119: Heya, had a python question, yesterday, which is why I pinged :D
<mhall119> nigelb: still got it?
<nigelb> mhall119: well, part of it yes :)
<nigelb> I was looking at a graph of commits from a gitosis server
<nigelb> I managed to extract it :D
<mhall119> okay, what part do you have left?
<nigelb> actually showing the graph
<nigelb> I wasn't sure of python's drawing capabilities
<mhall119> it'll depend on what library you want to use
<nigelb> I dont mind which one :)
<mhall119> PIL is the defacto standard for generating raster images
<mhall119> if it's going to be something you're putting on the web, you can use a javascript library
<nigelb> oh
<mhall119> I think there's also an imagemagic and GD library for python
<nigelb> I still need to research this bit
<nigelb> and is pyexpect sort of okay to be used in scripts? 
<mhall119> hmmm, is that an XML parser?
<nigelb> nah, its the one that can spawn process and you can ask it to do stuff based on what the process asks
<nigelb> like login via ssh from a script
<mhall119> oh, ok, that sounds familiar
<mhall119> I've never used it though
<nigelb> I'm using it to sort of do autodeployments 
<nigelb> everytime I push code, the post-update hook updates my code and database schema :D
<nigelb> (well, that's the plan.  I'm still working on the database schema bit :p)
<mhall119> south
<mhall119> if you're using sqlite, mysql or postgres, django-south will do your migrations
<nigelb> mysql, but yay, nice to know people did write migration stuff :D
<mhall119> yeah, south is pretty nice
<mhall119> it auto-generates schema change scripts based on changes to your django models
<nigelb> yay
<mhall119> it'll even generate reverse scripts if you want to back out a migration
<nigelb> wooo!
<mhall119> and in 0.7.x it'll let you write python snippets to do data migrations too
<Ddorda> hey paultag, going to school in any minute, ttyl
<dholbach> good morning!
<JanC> nigelb: what sort of drawing do you want to do with python?
<nigelb> JanC: graphs
<JanC> ah, there are python bindings for several graph libraries then
<nigelb> ooh, I need to take a look at them tonight :D
<JanC> PIL is more of a general graphics library
<JanC> but there are libraries for both 2D & 3D graphs, should be no problem to find one, maybe more problems to choose which one  ;)
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> Just extended gitosis server to do some magic ;)
<JanC> there is pygraphviz, as well as some other solutions IIRC
 * nigelb huggles JanC 
<leon4708> hola buenos dias
<mhall119> hi
<nizarus> salam
<leon4708> alguien habla español??
<leon4708> necesito ayuda
<paultag> leon4708, try ubuntu-es
<paultag> !es
<ubot4> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<paultag> leon4708, :)
<leon4708> en el navegador
<nizarus> !tn
<ubot4> Factoid 'tn' not found
<daker> hahaha nizarus 
<daker> !ar
<ubot4> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<daker> o.O
<daker> !ma
<ubot4> Factoid 'ma' not found
<daker> :s
<daker> !dz
<ubot4> Factoid 'dz' not found
<nizarus> hahaha daker 
<nizarus> ;)
<daker> oh no factoid arabic teams :s
<czajkowski> stop playing with the bot, it's not a toy :)
<daker> czajkowski, we are trying to find a factoid for arabic team/teams
<czajkowski> do it in pm please 
<daker> czajkowski, we can't find it :)
<nizarus> sorry czajkowski but as daker said we try to find  a factoid for arabic teams
<mhall119> look under the sofa
<mhall119> that's where I find things I lose
<Ddorda> ‎who's on that bot? i wish to fix the translation
<mhall119> daker: !arabic
<czajkowski> yes but you can do it in pm with the bot
<daker> czajkowski, i didn't know sorry :)
<jono> everyone: http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/11/17/ubuntu-global-jam-lets-make-this-rock/
<olive> hello jono
<olive> YoBoY: maybe we can organize next globaljam at the paris 8 university
<YoBoY> olive: it's not for tomorow... why are you talking about that here btw ? :p
<olive> why not ?
<YoBoY> well... first you don't use to write in english :D
<olive> true
<JanC> heh, announcing something for the 1st of April is asking for confusion...  :P
<olive> jono makes this window "active". that's why I think about that, YoBoY 
<olive> but u'r right I don't speak well. 'll be beater to talk in french at the good place
<YoBoY> hw was the install party in Paris 8 by the way ?
<YoBoY> how
<olive> fine
<YoBoY> lot of installs ?
<olive> not so much
<olive> about 10 or 15
<olive> but many individuals talks
#ubuntu-locoteams 2010-11-18
<YoBoY> goodmorning
<markjones> hey YoBoY
<YoBoY> hi markjones 
<dholbach> good morning!
<toabctl> hi
<dholbach> hey toabctl
<czajkowski> aloha 
<kinouchou> hello
<mhall119> dholbach: czajkowski: cjohnston: http://family.ubuntu-fl.org/mhall/community-website-foundation/
<czajkowski> :)
<dholbach> mhall119, good work!
<mhall119> man, gwibber won't stay authorized with identi.ca
<mhall119> :(
<geothom> hello everybody
<mhall119> morning
<czajkowski> jtoomey: aloha 
<czajkowski> jtoomey: mhall119 might be able to help 
<jtoomey> yo!
<czajkowski> or just explainign where you are having issues, dholbach does a bit of packaging 
<jtoomey> really? that would be awesome...
<mhall119> what might I be able to help with?
<jtoomey> packaging.....
<dholbach> what's the problem?
<jtoomey> im trying to build gnome-disk-utility into a deb from the source (which i found on launchpad)
<jtoomey> im using these instructions: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/how-to-create-deb-package-ubuntu-debian.html
<dholbach> isn't that packaged already?
<dholbach> what are you trying to do? :)
<jtoomey> well..... i would really like to (read: my manager wants me to) modify the app slightly to add some extra functionality...
<jtoomey> but i would like to use the ubuntu sources from launchpad rather than the vanilla source from the gnome git repo.... if that makes sense...
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> the easiest way is:
<dholbach> (make sure you have deb-src lines in your /etc/apt/sources.list or go to settings → administration → software sources → ubuntu sources (or something))
<dholbach> sudo apt-get update
<dholbach> sudo apt-get install devscripts; sudo apt-get build-dep gnome-disk-utility
<dholbach> apt-get source gnome-disk-utility
<dholbach> cd gnome-disk-utility-*
<dholbach> patch -p1 < ../your-patch-with-new-functionality
<dholbach> debuild -us -uc && sudo debi
<dholbach> done
<dholbach> (in theory :))
<mhall119> might want to explain what some of those do
<jtoomey> :O
 * czajkowski hugs dholbach 
<dholbach> "apt-get source" gets the source
<dholbach> "apt-get build-dep" install necessary build dependencies
<dholbach> "debuild -us -uc" builds the package without trying to sign it afterwards
<dholbach> "sudo debi" installs it
<mhall119> to clarify, "apt-get source" downloads the source of the *package* in the repositories, not just the source of the app, so you have all the package configurations and build scripts you need 
<mhall119> "build-dep" will check to see what tools and libs are needed to build the package, and will install those for you
<jtoomey> ah ok cool
<mhall119> between the two, you will have everything you need to re-build the package in the same way it is build for Ubuntu
<jtoomey> ok.. when you say cd gnome-disk-utility, where is that dir?
<dholbach> it should be right there where you ran "apt-get source"
 * dholbach hugs czajkowski, jtoomey and mhall119
<jtoomey> ah - there it is, hiding right in front of me....
<jtoomey> so - if i do that dbuild bit it will build exactly the same .deb that is in the repo (presumably?)
<mhall119> more or less
<mhall119> it won't be signed
<jtoomey> oh ok
<mhall119> but I think that's the only difference
<dholbach> timestamps might be different
<dholbach> small subtle things because you probably now have newer libraries on your machine than were available at the time when it was built
<dholbach> but essentially yes, probably near to "same"
<jtoomey> close enough
<jtoomey> im not sure how to create a patch to apply to the source i just downloaded, is it easy to do or can i just work away on that source?
<dholbach> you can just work away on that source
<jtoomey> what are the .diff and .dsc files that also appeared?
<dholbach> .orig.tar.gz is the original tarball that was downloaded from the gnome-disk-utility authors
<jtoomey> unchanged?
<dholbach> the .diff.gz is the compressed set of changes that is necessary to build it the "debian/ubuntu way"
<dholbach> the .dsc is just metadatza
<dholbach> like md5sums etc
<jtoomey> so - is the diff applied when you build the .deb?
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#Building the Package Locally (Binary Only)
<dholbach> it's applied in the gnome-disk-utility-*/ directory
<jtoomey> that makes sense.
<jtoomey> this packaging stuff is quite a lot more complex than i thought it would be! 
<jtoomey> last question - is there any easier way to work on the source without having to rebuild the deb every time i make a change and want to test?
<czajkowski> jtoomey: you should come along to the packaging sessions the folks run 
<jtoomey> czajkowski: sounds good, is there going to be one soon?
<czajkowski> jtoomey: they usually run things in #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat 
<czajkowski> jtoomey: dholbach runs them
<dholbach> jtoomey, you can run        debuild binary            after every change
<jtoomey> czajkowski: i think i will have to attend the next one :D
<dholbach> it's a bit like running "make"
<dholbach> czajkowski, it's not only me running them :)
<jtoomey> so - that will tell me if it still compiles?
<dholbach> jtoomey, the terminal will be busy when it compiles
<czajkowski> dholbach: you're the name I associate with them 
<dholbach> as soon as you get a prompt again it's done
<ebel> jtoomey: as bad as the packaging stuff seems ubuntu/debian/deb/apt is one of the best systems out there
<ebel> doing the same task on windows or OSX takes mucho much longer
<ebel> even things like "apt-get build-dep X" save you massive amounts of time :)
<jtoomey> well - at least i have the basics now and i can go back to doing battle with GTK+ and UDisks :D
<jtoomey> dholbach, czajkowski, mhall119: thank you all for your help! its very much appreciated!!! 
<jtoomey> now i better write it down before i forget...
<mhall119> jtoomey: no problem
<mhall119> hope to see your contributions
<mhall119> hint hint
<czajkowski> lol 
<nigelb> mhall119: heya!
<nigelb> (do you ever see your PM?)
<nigelb> Nice work on the foundation thingy :)
<mhall119> nigelb: yes I see my PMs
<mhall119> they make a pretty red number on my screen while I ignore them
<mhall119> but you can rest happy in the satisfaction of knowing you've made my laptop screen slightly more visually attractive
<mhall119> ;)
<nigelb> lol
<czajkowski> hah
<czajkowski> mhall119: subtle
<czajkowski> mhall119: I miss blake! 
<mhall119> czajkowski: you allowed to have pets where you're at now?
<czajkowski> nope
<mhall119> too bad
<mhall119> guess you'll just have to come visit again
<cjohnston> mhall119: could you look at Bug #644817 please
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 644817 in loco-directory "Global Event Page should list the team name and the event name (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/644817
<mhall119> cjohnston: you want comment or code?
<mhall119> oh, there is
<mhall119> I see that now
<cjohnston> ;-)
<mhall119> cjohnston: the venue information should only be listed once
<mhall119> it won't be different for different teams in a single team_event
<mhall119> print venue info, then ' - ' then loop over teams
<mhall119> make sense?
<cjohnston> <a title="{% trans "More Information about Team Event" %}" href="{{ team_event.get_absolute_url }}">{{ team_event.name }}</a>{% for team in team_event.teams.all %}{% if team_event.venue.city %}, {{ team_event.venue.city }}{% endif %} - <a title="{% trans "more information about this team" %}" href="{{ team.get_absolute_url }}">{{ team.name }}</a>{% endfor %}
<cjohnston> thats what it does
<mhall119> you're printing team_event.venue info for each team
<mhall119> {% for team  in team_event.teams.all %}{% if team_event.venue.city %}
<cjohnston> the city
<mhall119> but that won't be different from one team to the next
<cjohnston> its based on the location of the event
<mhall119> every team in team_event is going to the same venue
<cjohnston> but they are listed by country
<cjohnston> this is for global events
<mhall119> okay, maybe I'm missing something, hang on
<cjohnston> so florida and new york can be listed right next to each other
<mhall119> oh, i see now
<mhall119> I forgot that global event participating team events are grouped by location, not by team_event
<cjohnston> :-)
 * mhall119 is tired
<cjohnston> heh
<mhall119> hmmm, there's got to be a better way of doing this
<mhall119> we're already doing too much nested looping on that page
<mhall119> okay, let me get my testing environment back up and updated and I'll try it out
<cjohnston> ok
<mhall119> oh, I wasn't as out of date as I thought
<mhall119> looks good and merged
<cjohnston> your killin me
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> my merge wont go in cause you merged yours first
<cjohnston> lol
<mhall119> :P
<mhall119> what are you merging?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2010-11-19
<cjohnston> Daniels @require_login
<mhall119> rebase
<cjohnston> already done
<mhall119> sorry, I got distracted, someone way yacking at me in PM
<cjohnston> np.. i know what to do now.. youve tought me well
<cjohnston> mhall119: would                             team.expires_date = datetime.strptime(approval.date_expires[:19], "%Y-%m-%dT%H:%M:%S") have anything to do with bug 494950
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 494950 in loco-directory "Team Approved/Expire dates don't require time. (affects: 1) (heat: 3)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494950
<mhall119> could be
<cjohnston> mhall119: does the strptime take out the HMS?
<cjohnston> or is it supposed to
<mhall119> I'm not sure
<mhall119> cjohnston: still awake?
<mhall119> cjohnston: progress so far: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/loco-directory/team-events-localtime
<mhall119> it'll get the timezone from the venue if there is one, otherwise it defaults to UTC
<mhall119> on display it'll include the timezone and offset
<mhall119> on editing it'll assume you're entering time local to the venue, and convert it to UTC when it saves it do the database
<mhall119> and with that, I'm off to bed, talk to you tomorrow
<YoBoY> bonjour
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> dholbach: ello happy friday to you
<dholbach> and the same to you
<mhall119> morning
<mhall119> dholbach: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/loco-directory/team-events-localtime <- progress
<dholbach> mhall119, NICE
<dholbach> looks like it's been quite a bit of work already :)
<mhall119> I need to track down all of the places that should display in localtime
<mhall119> I went through several iterations last night trying to find a solution that would work
<dholbach> you'll make a lot of people very happy
<mhall119> do you think we should give teams a default_timezone field?
<czajkowski> hmmm
<czajkowski> will it allow for DST ?
<mhall119> I'm thinking that would be useful to most teams, so they don't have to specify for each venue
<dholbach> but they'll have to change it between summer and winter?
<mhall119> czajkowski: yes, because I'm keeping timezone, not offset from UTC
<mhall119> dholbach: nope
<mhall119> right now, a venue is said to be in "US/Eastern"
<dholbach> but one British venue will be in BST in summer and in GMT in winter
<mhall119> dholbach: nope
<mhall119> they would be in the "Europe/London" timezone
<mhall119> when I convert datetimes from UTC to localtime, that's when it calculates whether it's BST or GMT
<dholbach> we don't associate vnues with teams.... hm
<mhall119> dholbach: no,true
<mhall119> we already have tz field for userprofile, I guess I can default it to the tz of the user
<mhall119> people will rarely be creating venues outside of their  own timezone
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> my concern is people travelling and changing timezones
<nigelb> and people using different timezones to work around bugs in the wiki :/
<nigelb> moinmoin to be exact.
<mhall119> dholbach: how often will someone be creating venues when they travel?
<mhall119> nigelb: do you use a different timezone in launchpad for that?
<nigelb> mhall119: yep, or else I can't login to the wiki.
<mhall119> dholbach: remember I'm just talking about defaults, they'll still be able to change it
<dholbach> mhall119, do you want to make it a (overridable) preselection and get it from the browser?
<mhall119> dholbach: you mean for the venue?
<mhall119> or for userprofile?
<dholbach> ok, you answered question 1
<dholbach> do you want to get the users timezone from the browser?
<mhall119> right now the venue.tz field defaults to "Africa/Abidjan" in the form when the field is not set
<mhall119> can we get it from the browser?
<mhall119> it there a javascript trick or something for that?
<dholbach> I thought there was talk about it
<dholbach> do you think it might make sense to bring the discussion on a wiki page?
<dholbach> to me it seems like there's a lot of different problems/ideas/places involved
<dholbach> so sometimes I'm not sure if we're talking about saving time in the current timezone of whoever creates the venue/event or displaying it for a user who might be in some other timezone somewhere
<mhall119> dholbach: we can
<dholbach> only if you think it makes sense
<dholbach> you're putting all the work into it already
<mhall119> I'd rather get these changes is now though, rather than wait on discussions about setting defaults
<dholbach> sure
<mhall119> I do have a question about migrating existing team event times
<mhall119> right now they're stored in the DB at UTC, but we tell people to treat them a localtime
<mhall119> initially, with my branch, venues say they are on UTC until a timezone is set, so it won't immediately break things
<dholbach> mhall119, via management command we could convert them to something that makes sense as soon as a venue tz is set?
<mhall119> but as teams set timezones for venues, it'll change the displayed time of any event using that venue
<mhall119> hmm, I can add a hook to the venue's save method, so change times of any associated event when the venue's timezone is set for the first time
<dholbach> it's tricky
<dholbach> tricky tricky tricky
<mhall119> how so?
<dholbach> what do we do if somebody picks a wrong tz and wants to change afterwards?
<mhall119> yeah, then they'll be stuck
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> and trust me TZ is such a touchy subject with folks 
<mhall119> we can do it every time venue.tz is changed
<dholbach> but how do we know what the value in front of us is? :)
<dholbach> (the timestamp)
<mhall119> it'll happen when the venue is saved
<mhall119> we'll do a db lookup for any event using that venue
<mhall119> check what the offsets from UTC were from both old and new timezone on the date of the event
<mhall119> and adjust the time by the difference in offset
<dholbach> so we have to have a "if venue.tz was empty before" check in there, right?
<mhall119> the intent would be to keep the local time the same, even when venue's timezone is changed
<mhall119> dholbach: now I'm thinking we just do it every time a venue.tz changes
<dholbach> right
<mhall119> to cover the "oops, I set it to the wrong timezone" scenario
<dholbach> but if it was empty before, we convert from "utc, but actually something else" to "utc + offset", no?
<mhall119> right
<dholbach> and if the tz is changed afterwards it's just the offset that's changed
<mhall119> it'll change by the difference in offsets
<dholbach> difference between what?
<mhall119> so if you change a venue's timezone from Europe/London at UTC+0 to US/Eastern at UTC-400, then we change the event's time by -400
<mhall119> if you change from US/Eastern at UTC-400 to US/Pacific at UTC-700, we change the event's time by -300
<mhall119> so that the local time display is always the same
<dholbach> ok
<mhall119> does that make sense?
<dholbach> I guess it does
<mhall119> heh, I guess I'll try implementing it and see if it still makes sense in code
<dholbach> it's just that datetime.datetime has a tzinfo field
<dholbach> so I thought we'd just change the value there
<mhall119> it's actually a class, and not implemented
<dholbach> but I'm not sure any more
<mhall119> ok, that works
<mhall119> so now people can set venue timezones at their leisure, and they won't have to worry about changing event times
<mhall119> dholbach: cjohnston: When you can: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/loco-directory/team-events-localtime/+merge/41306
<mhall119> dholbach: can you check if python-tz is installed on the production server?
<dholbach> mhall119, it is
<dholbach> mhall119, but we probably should document it in INSTALL
<dholbach> and spit out an error message maybe?
<mhall119> working on it
<mhall119> I don't think we need an error message, we don't do that for any of the other package dependencies
<mhall119> but I added it to the INSTALL
<dscassel_> Thanks, mhall119. :D
<mhall119> dscassel_: for what?
<nigelb> mhall119: Hi, sorry.  I got up waaay later I should have yesterday :)
<nigelb> mhall119: Anyway, I wanted to try and hack something toegether for team reports over the weekend with the foundations project
<nigelb> Just wanted to touch base with you re:that
<nigelb> Also, I was woundering if we could write a planet like app from scratch, I mean so we can re-theme it and it would be easier to set up feeds, etc
<dscassel_> mhall119: For time zones. You have no idea the amount of grief I'm getting for trying to get people to use the LD without them.
<mhall119> nigelb: dholbach already has a teamreports project, are you aware of this?
<nigelb> mhall119: I am :)
<mhall119> dscassel: I can imagine, it's been a major thorn in our side for a long time
<nigelb> I think nathan started it
<mhall119> nigelb: cool, right now there's no guarantees that the code in my branch even has valid syntax
<mhall119> and it's subject to some pretty major changes
<mhall119> but if you're okay with that, I'd appreciate the testing and feedback
<nigelb> I'd love to try for the sake of learning and/or helping test your code :)
<mhall119> cool, let me know when you get started and I'll try to be around more to provide help
<nigelb> \o/
<czajkowski> TEAM REPORTS 
<mhall119> Florida didn't do anything in October, we just sat around
<jledbetter> mhall119, I don't believe you
<mhall119> okay, we maybe had a small party the last week of the month
<jledbetter> Yeah, just a couple of people chillin' and eatin' pizza.
<mhall119> yeah, just a couple
<mhall119> ...hundred
<jledbetter> Little shindig indeed.
<mhall119> very low key
<mhall119> I mean, the movie was only on like a 40 foot screen
<mhall119> jledbetter: you really did miss out :(
<mhall119> did you see the pictures?
<jledbetter> Yes. Saw pictures. I'll be there next time it's in Orlando.
<mhall119> awesome
<mhall119> bring jtatum back with you
<jledbetter> Hm... Well, ok ;)
<mhall119> all this talk of pizza parties has made me hungry
<jledbetter> Almost lunch time :)
 * mhall119 just uploaded UDS party pics to flickr so they'll show on our team page in LD
<mhall119> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-florida so nice :)
<karthick87> Hi..!Can anyone help me in creating a loco team?
<karthick87> Anyone..???
<serfus> karthick87, you should contact one of the loco-council
<karthick87> serfus: wanna contact whom?
<czajkowski> serfus: what's up?
<czajkowski> karthick87: what loco team are you looking to start up
<serfus> :)
<karthick87> czajkowski: I am from india.I would like to start a locoteam for my state
<czajkowski> karthick87: there is already an indian team as far as I'm aware
<czajkowski> karthick87: you should talk to http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/indian-team
<karthick87> czajkowski: Thank you :)
<czajkowski> no problem 
<czajkowski> time for dinner 
<czajkowski> toodles
<serfus> bon appetit 
<CrazyLemon> hm..do you guys know to whom i must complain if RSS feed for Canonical's news & events doesnt work (meaning it returns 404 for every feed) ?
<paultag> hey serfus 
<paultag> hey karthick87 :)
<karthick87> hiyas paultag :)
<serfus> howdy paultag, what's up?
<paultag> serfus, thanks for the redirect, you rock
<paultag> karthick87, anything I can help with?
<paultag> Oh wait, czajkowski already took care of you 
<paultag> nevermind
<karthick87> paultag: yeah sure
<karthick87> paultag: I wanna contribute for ubuntu documentation.Can you guide me?
<paultag> /join #ubuntu-doc
<paultag> karthick87, ^
<karthick87> oke :)
<czajkowski> CrazyLemon: webmaster
<CrazyLemon> czajkowski ok..tnx :)
<czajkowski> no problem 
<paultag> !lococouncil > paultag 
<ubot4> paultag, please see my private message
<paultag> !lococouncil > czajkowski 
<ubot4> czajkowski, please see my private message
<AlanBell> CrazyLemon: who you can sometimes find in #ubuntu-website
<CrazyLemon> AlanBell thanks but i guess someone just took out blogs and other feeds from canonical.com/rss.xml  so now only canonical related feeds are on that RSS
<AlanBell> I have no idea
#ubuntu-locoteams 2010-11-20
<mhall119> cjohnston: awake?
<vinny> is this NC loco teem
<mhall119> north carolina?
<mhall119> vinny: ?
<vinny> I was looking for the north Carolina loco teem for Kubuntu
<mhall119> loco teams cover all the *buntus
<vinny> cool
<mhall119> there aren't desktop-specific ones
<mhall119> the north carolina team's channel is #ubuntu-us-nc
<vinny> mhall119: thanks :)
<mhall119> no problem
<cintu> hi
<nigelb> um, hi
<cintu> can i load ubuntu desktop edition on my PC on win vista
<cintu> i hv just got the ubuntu  10.10 cd
<nigelb> you should probably ask in #ubntu, which is the support chair.
<nigelb> err, channel
<cintu> ok....thank you
<nigelb> but yeah, you can. you'd need an extra partition
<cintu> i hv no other partition ...becoz its a preloaded machine
<vinny> cintu: I would first chkdsk>dfrag>chkdsk the windows partition first then use a Gparted live cd to shrink the windows partition for *buntu
<vinny> then in the space make a partition for *buntu befor trying to install
<FRK-TN> good morning every one
<FRK-TN> I am new here
<FRK-TN> from tunisian
<YoBoY> Bonjour FRK-TN 
<YoBoY> good morning
<FRK-TN> in factn to promote ubuntu culture in tunisian student
<FRK-TN> we launched a confederation for school leaders
<FRK-TN> each leader has to plan 2 workshops and an event in his school every 3 months
<FRK-TN> is it a good idea, if we know that UBUNTU-TN is suffering from a some quiet
<FRK-TN> ?
<YoBoY> FRK-TN: seems good to me
<FRK-TN> if there is someone can help me to have 5 free t shirts for loco ubuntu-tn ? we dont have master cards here in tunisia, we are doing our best , even we are sending CDs to camerron ubunturos but for money for the t shirt we cannot buy 
<FRK-TN> how to do that? anyone from you can help us? these t-shirt will be for the first 5 leaders in the confederation
<YoBoY> well... not me for sure... can't you make your own tshirts? there is no absolute need to be "official tshirts" i think for your project
<FRK-TN> just the first 5 for first 5 leaders
<FRK-TN> we are 5 schools now
<JanC> FRK-TN: you can always ask Canonical if they want to sponsor 5 t-shirts
<FRK-TN> how?
<JanC> by sending them a mail  ;)
<JanC> of course no guarantee they will sponsor, but asking doesn't hurt
<FRK-TN> i see
<FRK-TN> mail?
<FRK-TN> contact@...
<cjohnston> mhall119: am now
<JanC> FRK-TN: but like YoBoY says: why not make your own t-shirts?  (you can make 50 or 100 or more and sell the other ones to pay for the 5 you give away for free)
<YoBoY> +1
<FRK-TN> i can make that but i wanna do it for just the first 5 leaders 
<JanC> you can even use a slightly different colour of t-shirts to make those 5 unique
<YoBoY> +1 too :p
<JanC> well, making 5 t-shirts is going to be expensive
<YoBoY> our benevolent have a grey tshirt and we made also black tshirts to sell for the last model
<FRK-TN> you sell?
<FRK-TN> you make pens, stickers ...?
<YoBoY> yes, the french team sell lot of goodies ^^"
<JanC> they have ubuntu-fr t-shirts
<YoBoY> metal stickers, badges, tshirts, mugs
<FRK-TN> i will see with frensh team so
<FRK-TN> i am going to france next month for xmas
<FRK-TN> so i will arrange that
<JanC> FRK-TN: YoBoY is the french team contact  ;)
<YoBoY> FRK-TN: you can ask us to the asso@ubuntu-fr.org what you need
<FRK-TN> thank you
<YoBoY> JanC: one of them ;)
<FRK-TN> ah ok
<FRK-TN> yoboy i am from tunisia
<JanC> remember those t-shirts probably mention "ubuntu-fr" or "ubuntu france" or something like that
<FRK-TN> how can i order some stuufs
<FRK-TN> je veux avoir quelques trucs pour la cofédération
<FRK-TN> donc
<FRK-TN> comment arranger ça
<FRK-TN> je vais tenvoyé un mail
<YoBoY> FRK-TN: beter to ask to the mail i give you, we have special prices for other associations and teams
<FRK-TN> oui merci
<YoBoY> de rien
<FRK-TN> jai deja envoyé 
<YoBoY> ok
<FRK-TN> ce soir je vais enchainer avec ma demande
<YoBoY> JanC: yes we mention our team :p
<JanC> well, it's sort of mandatory AFAIK
<JanC> or at least recommended
<YoBoY> yes
<JanC> so as not to compete commercially with the company that sells the official t-shirts
<YoBoY> but our -fr is for francophone and france, not only the french people in France buy our goodies
<JanC> true  ☺
<YoBoY> and yes our goodies is to promote ubuntu and the ubuntu-fr team, so it's recommended to put our team name, but we are working on making the Ubuntu product more visible, not our team name
<YoBoY> next item to have this change, the mug :)
 * JanC has an ubuntu-fr mug
<YoBoY> not the new one :D
<JanC> something like this: http://blog.kagou.fr/public/ubuntu-fr/mugs/.IMG_1255_m.jpg
<YoBoY> http://www.flickr.com/photos/rock-n-pol/5161979712/in/set-72157625348851874/ << the new mug
<JanC> from 2 years ago or so
<kinouchou> YoBoY: is so happy to have the new mug
<YoBoY> I like this new model with a big meerkat, but we have to change some things for the narwal edition, drop the -fr, put the animals in the botom into circles and not rounded squares to fit the guidelines, and work on some other things like this
<YoBoY> kinouchou: stay focused on your accessibility workshop or I call Armony :D
<kinouchou> JanC: you can know the release with the pets
<kinouchou> YoBoY: I can listen and write in the same time
<JanC> seems like the mug I have was for Jaunty
<kinouchou> I have the hardy
<mhall119> czajkowski: you around?
<mhall119> got site-wide searches working on loco-directory: http://family.ubuntu-fl.org:8001/search/?q=test
<czajkowski> mhall119: rugby 
<mhall119> understood ;)
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> I'll be back in an hour
<czajkowski> online but in other channels where I can speak my mind :)
<jussi> !lococouncil
<ubot4> lococouncil is The Loco Council is itnet7, czajkowski, paultag, huats, leogg, popey - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<jussi> could someone approve my messages to the contacts and council please? 
<czajkowski> sure 
<czajkowski> you dont need to poke about it, we do get to them at times
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> patience :)
<jussi> czajkowski: fair enough :)
<czajkowski> tis moderated
<czajkowski> I usually check every few hours
<czajkowski> mind week bit harder 
<czajkowski> *mid
 * YoBoY is listening  Severed fith on a french web radio :D
<paultag> jussi, thanks a ton! 
<jussi> paultag: for what... :D
<paultag> jussi, for handling the loco logging bots so well :)
<paultag> jussi, you're my savior :)
<jussi> lol
<mtinman> Hey All :)
<mtinman> I want to start a new loco group for Washington state, and am looking for some help on getting started. I read the Ubuntu LoCo HOWTO, but I'm just looking for a simple list of tasks necessary to get started. Anybody have suggestions?
<czajkowski> mtinman: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/washingtonstate
<czajkowski> mtinman: already one there 
<mtinman> czajkowski: Thanks, checking that out...
<czajkowski> np
<mhall119> dum de dum
<vinny> da de de dum
#ubuntu-locoteams 2010-11-21
<mhall119> dholbach needs to work late nights on weekends
<mhall119> so that I don't have to wait until Monday morning for code reviews
<mhall119> because I'm impatient
<ce_CANTIK_cR_YG_> best site http://uploadmirrors.com/download/0ASMJUI7/psyBNC2.3.1_1.rar
<YoBoY> good morning
<sadeq> hi
<sadeq> any body from loco?
<YoBoY> which loco ? ^^
<sadeq> sorry loco-council :)
<drubin> !loco-council
<ubot4> Factoid 'loco-council' not found
<drubin> !lococouncil
<ubot4> lococouncil is The Loco Council is itnet7, czajkowski, paultag, huats, leogg, popey - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<drubin> sadeq: Email might be better.
<sadeq> yes
<sadeq> but I did it
<YoBoY> sadeq: just wait, or try to contact them by email, it's sunday and lot of them are sleeping yet ;)
<sadeq> Yoboy: :) and thanx, let c
<czajkowski> I for one love our new factoid! 
<nigelb> czajkowski: heh.  Happy Sunday? :)
<mhall119> morning
<nigelb> Morning mhall119 :)
<mhall119> what's up nigelb ?
<nigelb> mhall119: sunday evening, heavy lunch, and heaache  :\
<nigelb> *headache
<mhall119> Sunday morning, no breakfast, and headache :(
<mhall119> kids decided to slam their doors at 8am
<nigelb> ouch
<nigelb> are they okay?
<nigelb> (besides grounded)
<mhall119> yeah, I'm throwing them outside
<nigelb> hah, good idea
<nigelb> Well, on the other hand 8am sounds much better than 3am you had the other day  . . . 
<czajkowski> mhall119: but they're very cute
<nigelb> czajkowski: totally agree on that one.
<nigelb> czajkowski: Hows your sunday coming along? :)
<mhall119> now they'rin the back yard, pretending that they're making a shepherd's pie out of mud
<nigelb> :)
<nigelb> Now that's *cute* (unless you're the person washing the clothes)
<mhall119> A says "We're shepherds, and we like pies, so we make shepherd's pies"
<nigelb> haha, how cute of her :)
<czajkowski> nigelb: grand 
<nigelb> mhall119: btw, I'm probably going to meet dantalizing when he lands up here :)
<nigelb> czajkowski: \o/
<mhall119> nigelb: awesome
<nigelb> mhall119: Yeah, I'm so excited :D
<nigelb> Also, aparently, litchi with blackcurrent icecream is /very/ much full of awesome ;)
<mhall119> has anyone seen daker lately?
<mhall119> I don't think I've spoken to him since UDS
<daker> hello mhall119 
<daker> :D
<mhall119> oh hey, there you are
<daker> i was testing RockMelt
<mhall119> how is it?
<mhall119> I can't help but think of it as Flock 2.0
<daker> looks good it has a lot of features
<daker> no linux version for now, just for win & mac
<mhall119> is it webkit based?
<mhall119> it looks like chrome + stuff
<daker> Chromuim + stuff
<daker> mhall119, http://is.gd/hx2HB
<mhall119> it's very.....blue
<nigelb> G24
<mhall119> cjohnston: around?
<mhall119> :( guess I'm the only one without something interesting to be doing over the weekend
<Pendulum> mhall119: nah. I don't have anything interesting to do this weekend either
<Pendulum> in fact, I think the last time I had something interesting to do at the weekend, was when I was at your place :P
<mhall119> same here
<cjohnston> hey mhall119 
<IdleOne> You two are sad because you have nothing to do this weekend. My mother just invited me to go to a wedding with her next weekend and I quote "There will be some nice women there" :(
<IdleOne> My mom thinks I need help finding a date.
<daker> \o/
<mhall119> cjohnston: did you see my site-wide search branch?
<mhall119> also, I've been working on the loco/global site support, I think we'll be able to refactor in about a month's time
<cjohnston> cool
<cjohnston> I saw it
<cjohnston> sweet
<cjohnston> be nice to get some cool new features
 * cjohnston is tired... 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-11-14
<dholbach> good morning
<amit> hi....i needed a help...
<Guest28852> hi...i needed a help
<cjohnston> Guest28852: with
<Guest28852> i am new to ubuntu...
<Guest28852> so i dont know how to burn a dvd....
<Guest28852> please suggest
<cjohnston> Guest28852: try #ubuntu for support
<Guest28852> kk...
<Guest28852> one more thing...I don't have a great Internet connection, so can I ask Ubuntu to ship installation DVDs for free...
<cjohnston> Guest28852: where do you live? 
<Guest28852> Jorhat, Assam, India
<cjohnston> Guest28852: try joining #ubuntu-in and see if anyone that is in India could help you with that
<Guest28852> K... any other alternative.....
<cjohnston> to my knowledge, CDs are no longer sent out to people.
<paultag> cjohnston: that is correct :)
<paultag> mhall119: Nope, what's up with that?
<Guest28852> k...so what should i do?
<cjohnston> Guest28852: talk to the people in #ubuntu-in  they live in India, so hopefully someone could help you with getting a CD
<paultag> Or I think you can buy one
<Guest28852> kk...what is the cost?
<mhall119> paultag: it's an essay he wrote, where he basically describes the nature of "currency" in open source communities
<paultag> mhall119: interesting.
<mhall119> very interesting, and he did a much better job of researching it than I would have
<paultag> I'm not so sure the idea of currency is really, well, valid
<mhall119> it'll make my post a lot easier to write
<mhall119> not specifically, no, and he's clear on that
<mhall119> but "currency" is a lot easier for me to type than "implicity value exchanged in a gift-economy"
<paultag> I'll have to give it a read tonight
<paultag> gift-economy
<paultag> you relize that's just anarcho-communism
<mhall119> not quite the same, but closer to that than capitalism, yes
<paultag> interesting
<paultag> I'll have to read it before I judge it more
<mhall119> ya, it's not too long, and well worth it
<paultag> totes
<paultag> mhall119: so how was your bbq?
<mhall119> paultag: excellent: https://picasaweb.google.com/116288560091326227763/LoCoBBQ?authkey=Gv1sRgCL2KscWez-C0SA#
<mhall119> I have to get the one's from my camera uploaded somewhere besides facebook
<paultag> mhall119: damn it feels good to be a gangsta' :)
<mhall119> lol
<paultag> mhall119: no food-porn shots though
<mhall119> these are itnet7's
<mhall119> I'm pretty sure I have some food-porn shots
<paultag> ah, gotcha
<mhall119> there are some gratuitous s'more pictures in there though
<paultag> saw those :)
<mhall119> evidently s'mores are a very distinctly American thing
<paultag> yeah, I'd imagine so
<mhall119> makes me proud to be an American :)
<paultag> 'murica - land of horse hoofs, chocolate and stale pie-crust
<mhall119> horse hoofs?
<paultag> mhall119: gelatin, which at one point was horse hoof, I seem to recall
<paultag> now I think it has more bone marrow
<mhall119> it's probably all artificial chemicals now
<paultag> true
<paultag> alright, time to check on some code that's in the oven
<paultag> one love
<czajkowski> well worth following this discussion https://lists.launchpad.net/launchpad-dev/msg08271.html especially the latest email 
 * EgyParadox is away: I'm busy
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-11-15
<ashickur-noor> http://www.fsf.org/campaigns/secure-boot-vs-restricted-boot/statement
<czajkowski> Aloha 
<dholbach> good morning
<HakanS> Are there any rules about who can start a channel on freenode, which is named ubuntu-(something)?
<YoBoY> I think there is some rules to create channel in freenode in general, ask to one of the irc ops (there is a chan for that ^^") perhaps
<head_victim> HakanS: I think https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/CreatingChannels is a good start
<HakanS> There is a person that har registered the channel #ubuntu-se-offtopic. I do not want Ubuntu associated with the discussions in that channel. (Drugs, crime tc.)
<head_victim> ahh then maybe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam would help get you in contact with people to follow up on that
<HakanS> head_victim: Thanks.
<head_victim> Despite being OT  there should still be some level of decorum.
<YoBoY> !lococouncil
<ubot4> lococouncil is The Loco Council is itnet7, czajkowski, paultag, huats, leogg, popey - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<czajkowski> YoBoY: yes?
<YoBoY> I just received a second box with official CDs
<YoBoY> error ?
<czajkowski> YoBoY: hmm 
<YoBoY> I received the first one last week
<czajkowski> YoBoY: it's not us that look after them it's shippit
<czajkowski> perhaps drop them an email 
<czajkowski> and let them know 
<czajkowski> thanks for letting me knwo though
<YoBoY> it's normal, you have to be informed for things like that, i put the lc in copy
<czajkowski> YoBoY: yup you can if you like thanks. 
<czajkowski> YoBoY: cheers for the heads up I know france was one of the teams that hadn't received their stuff so maybe there was just a delay and it got ordered twice
<YoBoY> perhaps yes
<YoBoY> we will send them back or send to our first "mentored" locoteam if shipit don't want them :p
<czajkowski> YoBoY: that's a really good idea tbh
<locodir-user> hola
<locodir-user> hi
<locodir-user> can i unsubscribe at the website https://shop.canonical.com/shopping_cart.php?
<locodir-user> is it possible?
<locodir-user> how can i unsubscribe at this website?
<cjohnston> unsubscribe from what
<locodir-user> from this website
<cjohnston> to my knowledge there is no subscription for the Canonical Store
<locodir-user> the shop of canonical is the website of ubuntu
<cjohnston> No.. Its the Canonical Store
<locodir-user> yes
<locodir-user> i susbscribe at this website because i can a cd of ubuntu and i can't delete of this website
<locodir-user> i can buy a cd of ubuntu
<locodir-user> i wont to buy a cd of ubuntu
<locodir-user> ok
<locodir-user> and my count, how can i delete it?
<cjohnston> i dont think you can delete the account
<locodir-user> why?
<locodir-user> why do yo think this?
<locodir-user> u
<cjohnston> because there is no reason to
<locodir-user> Yes, my reason is i have a two account
<leoquant> do you receive any mail about this site, to unsubscribe the account is to set a super strong pass (if needed at all) and forget this site afaik you don't have to login
<locodir-user> and i need only one
<cjohnston> the canonical store uses your launchpad account
<leoquant> cjohnston, via openid?
<locodir-user> what is the meaning of via openid?
<cjohnston> leoquant: ya
<locodir-user> in my account launchpad?
<locodir-user> where?
<leoquant> locodir-user, you have to do nothing....thats a fair answer
<leoquant> not visiting the site is enough imo
<cjohnston> I agree
<locodir-user> ok i entry in a account launchpad
<locodir-user> and where can i go to delete the account?
<locodir-user> its impossible delete it?
<locodir-user> the only possible is not entry in my account?
<cjohnston> locodir-user: are you trying to delete your launchpad account?
<locodir-user> yes, i am trying to delete the lauchpad account
<locodir-user> is it possible?
<locodir-user> how can i delete the lauchpad account?
<locodir-user> thank you for your help
<cjohnston> go to your launchpad page
<cjohnston> then click change details
<locodir-user> ok, i am in the lauchpad page
<cjohnston> then click deactivate at the bottom
<locodir-user> where is change details?¿
<cjohnston> on the right
<locodir-user> i see in the page this:
<locodir-user> My Account Information 	My Account Information My Account 		 View or change my account information. View or change entries in my address book. 	 My Orders 		 View the orders I have made. 	 E-Mail Notifications 		 Subscribe or unsubscribe from newsletters. View or change my product notification list.
<cjohnston> you arent on your launchpad page
<leoquant> Never going to use Launchpad again? Deactivate your account.  thats the line to find
<locodir-user> ok tell me, how can i go to my lauchpad page?
<leoquant> whats your nick on launchpad?
<cjohnston> i dont know your launchpad user id
<locodir-user> i create an account in this page
<locodir-user> https://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=915
<locodir-user> and y need delete this account
<locodir-user> i need
<cjohnston> you created a launchpad account
<cjohnston> locodir-user: again, if you just never login again, you will be fine
<locodir-user> ok
<locodir-user> but can i delete it this account?
<locodir-user> is it possible or not?
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> on your launchpad page
<locodir-user> where is my lauchpad page?
<paultag> launchpad.net ;)
<cjohnston> on launchpad.
<leoquant> we need your nick locodi
<leoquant> tab tab tab
<locodir-user> ok
<locodir-user> i entry in my lauchpad page
<locodir-user> https://login.launchpad.net/
<locodir-user> and how can i delete it?
<cjohnston> stop tabbing! no more tabbing! especially when you talk to czajkowski! you can't tab her name.. you must learn to spell it! hehe
<leoquant> tjaikovsky?
<paultag> leoquant++
<locodir-user> paultag
<paultag> I do actually like the (real) tchaikovsky
<locodir-user> can i delete this account?
<paultag> locodir-user: you should ask in #launchpad
<paultag> locodir-user: they will be able to help better
<leoquant> you can delete launchpad
<paultag> we're just letting you know what you need to do
<paultag> head over there, I'm sure they can help better
<leoquant> you can delete you'r account
<locodir-user> #lauchpad
<paultag> locodir-user: /join #launchpad
<locodir-user> ok ty paultag
<paultag> come to think of it, I like the fake one too (czajkowski)
<locodir-user> in the channel #lauchpad there is anyperson
<paultag> you spelled it wrong
<paultag> I just joined and left, you're not in there
<paultag> #launchpad
<locodir-user> ah ok
<locodir-user> i see at this pagr
<locodir-user> page
<locodir-user> https://forms.canonical.com/lp-login-support/
<paultag> locodir-user: ask launchpad
<paultag> I don't know what you should do
<locodir-user> this website is for delete the account
<paultag> my advice is worthless, therefore ask someone smart with this
<paultag> I have no idea locodir-user 
<locodir-user> of canonical stores
<paultag> locodir-user: this is a loco channel, not launchpad support
<paultag> I have no idea
<paultag> you should ask launchpad
<locodir-user> ok
<locodir-user> sorry
<paultag> locodir-user: no problemo
<locodir-user> nice to meet you bye
<paultag> kk, bye
<leoquant> Чайковский tab tab
<tiagoscd> how I can request Ubuntu marketing items, like tablecloth and banners, to an approved loco team?
<czajkowski> tiagoscd: what loco is this ?
<tiagoscd> czajkowski, http://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-br-sc
<czajkowski> tiagoscd: brazil loco?
<tiagoscd> is part of brazil loco
<tiagoscd> a subteam
<czajkowski> tiagoscd: right but at present only the main team as it's approved gets the tablecloth and banner you'll have to ask them 
<czajkowski> as it's approved teams not sub teams who recieve such items 
<tiagoscd> czajkowski, ok :/ thanks by reply
<czajkowski> tiagoscd: you're not the first brazil sub team to ask 
<czajkowski> you should talk to brazilian council I know one of the members was at UDS and we discussed this very topic 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-11-16
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<HakanS> Aloha. Here comes a cold greeting from Sweden
<czajkowski> HakanS: hi
<mhall119> morning
<MrCroosty> hi all :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-11-17
<YoBoY> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<jasonjang> good morning! all~
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> how's everyone ?
<bkerensa> czajkowski: Tired :P How are you?
<czajkowski> very tired 
<czajkowski> and I only started work 20 mins ago 
<czajkowski> so not a good sign
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-11-18
<bkerensa> paultag: You have been quiet lately ;)
<YoBoY> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha 
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> !lococounil 
<ubot4> Factoid 'lococounil' not found
<czajkowski> !lococouncil
<ubot4> lococouncil is The Loco Council is itnet7, czajkowski, paultag, huats, leogg, popey - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<czajkowski> !no lococouncil-#ubuntu-locoteams is <reply> lococouncil  is The Loco Council is itnet7, czajkowski, paultag, leogg,  cprofit, xdatap1  - they are there to help, just ask! :) You   can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<pangolin> !lococouncil
<ubot4> lococouncil is The Loco Council is itnet7, czajkowski, paultag, huats, leogg, popey - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<pangolin> :/
<YoBoY> LC hightlight day ? :D
<pangolin> sorry bout that :)
<YoBoY> btw congrats to the new lococouncil :)
<czajkowski> YoBoY: thanks 
<skfin> Okay, is there any LoCo hosting sysadmins here?
<skfin> I know that the wiki page suggests to send email to rt@ubuntu.com, but I would like to talk about this thing in IRC
<skfin> This is not an issue though
<czajkowski> skfin: it pretty much is send the rest to the admins
<czajkowski> and if there is any issue give the council a email in 2-3 weeks 
<czajkowski> and we follow up on it 
<skfin> czajkowski: No, I'm from Ubuntu Finland LoCo and we are doing a refreshing for our website
<skfin> Moving to drupal and such
<czajkowski> right
<skfin> We are targeting our new site for 12.04 release
<skfin> Basically we have our own drupal, smf, moin (not yet finished) and wordpress (neither is this) theme
<czajkowski> skfin: you still need to mail RT, there are no admins in here 
<skfin> Ok.
<Ronnie> skfin: do you already have a theme for your SMF forum?
<Viktor> does anybody now how to install iR 1020 1024 1025 UFRII LT ,my printer is IR 1020 and 10.04 with CUPS is not recognizing it 
<artnay> Ronnie: yes, it's a modified theme based on http://www.simplemachines.org/community/index.php?topic=451826.0
<Ronnie> artnay: were working too on a modified version of that theme
<artnay> Ronnie: then we should share our modifications. I guess skfin has a diff
<Viktor> or if anybody can give me a link to PPD 
<skfin> Ronnie: https://skfin.viuhka.fi/ubuntu-smf/index.php
<skfin> I can give you a diff
<Ronnie> skfin: im searching for my theme. i forgot where i left it
<Ronnie> skfin: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-artwork/ubuntu-nl-artwork/light-smf-theme-new
<skfin> Have you an example somewhere?
<Ronnie> pretty soon we will have a testforum online also. we just got a separate 'community server' for development stuff ready
<skfin> artnay: The diff would be a quite large, I think we should make a new bzr branch?
<artnay> skfin: yeah, combine your efforts if you have similar goals
<Ronnie> bzr branches are really nice for development
<skfin> artnay: I just have some work in progress with that so I cant upload it to remote just yet
<Ronnie> skfin: here you have a screenshot: http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/8647/ubuntunederlandindex.png
<skfin> Ronnie: I prefer git but bzr is ok anyway
<Ronnie> git is also fine
<skfin> Quite nice :)
<Ronnie> i do bzr,svn and git for different projects
<Viktor> hey dudes any halp ???
<skfin> Viktor: Try #ubuntu for help
<Ronnie> git rules, but bzr launchpad integration also rocks
<skfin> Yes.
<skfin> Okay, i want to implement some of your css :)
<Ronnie> most changes are CSS changes. only the header has some HTML changes
<skfin> Yea, we had a header like that but it would be a pain to fix it on menu changes, since we had a bit different menu structure
<skfin> This is our main development site: http://ubuntufi.dev.zeip.eu/
<Ronnie> our header will change over time. it will at the end be something like: http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/4430/verkiezingennederland.png
<skfin> Okay
<Ronnie> we are also working to change our main-www website (currently moinmoin) to drupal: http://www.thomasdegraaff.nl/test/
<skfin> Haha, we have currently moinmoin too, and that thing that I linked was drupal too
<Ronnie> drupal rocks for information websites
<skfin> Ronnie: Do you use this? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-drupal
<skfin> The 7.x branch?
<skfin> It needed a bit of a work
<Ronnie> i think we use the 6.x branch if im not mistaken
<skfin> Okay, so you are doing that for drupal 6?
<skfin> We thought that drupal 6 is getting a bit old so better to start with 7
<skfin> Easier to port the theme to 8 if needed
<Ronnie> drupal 6 is still very popular. some plugins wont work in 7
<Ronnie> i cant rememeber which tough
<skfin> However, the theme on the 7.x branch is not very functional. We needed a bit of a work with it.
<skfin> Well, there are enough plugins for 7, for our needs at least
<skfin> And since there is a big difference on theming between 6 and 7, we decided that it's better to go with 7
<Ronnie> skfin: maybe your also interested in: http://www.thomasdegraaff.nl/drupal/?q=node/188
<skfin> I think that they aren't preparing any big change between 7 and 8
<Ronnie> 6 to 7 was pretty big, so indeed 7 to 8 will be a smaller change i guess
<skfin> Ronnie: I can port that to 7 if needed
<Ronnie> skfin: that will be nice. probaly the HTML output which is currently a table will be converted to divs this/next month so be prepared for that
<Ronnie> tables are ugly
<Ronnie> except for huge amount of data
<artnay> Ronnie: do you know if that module works on D7?
<Ronnie> artnay: i dont, the creator of the module is not online right now. but it probably isnt
<skfin> artnay: Most likely not.
<skfin> If it is done for D6, it wont work on D7 without porting
<Ronnie> i gotta go now. if you need to contact the creator of the plugin (thomas_de_graaff), you can find him regulary in #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo feel free to contact him there.
<skfin> Okay.
<skfin> X crashed, caused that delay to my answer
<leoquant> !lococouncil
<ubot4> lococouncil is The Loco Council is itnet7, czajkowski, paultag, huats, leogg, popey - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<leoquant> popey?
<popey> the bot hasnt been updated
<popey> I'm not on the loco council anymore
<leoquant> ok
<czajkowski> paultag: leogg can you help leoquant 
<czajkowski> please 
<czajkowski> leoquant: you can also email us if needs be 
<paultag> czajkowski: I'm at work and kinda busy
<czajkowski> ok
<paultag> leoquant: send an email, I can RE soonish
<leoquant> oki ツ and thx
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-11-19
<czajkowski> huats: see the Munster RESULT :D
<Darkwing> cjohnston: ping
<cjohnston> sir
<Darkwing> cjohnston: How do I ensure blueprints are in status.u.c
<Darkwing> ?
<cjohnston> Darkwing: depends on the bp.. send me an email with all the bps and ill look at it after I get home
<Darkwing> cjohnston: Will do mate.
<cjohnston> ty
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-11-20
<myno> There is an Ubuntu LoCo in Iowa, where I live. With the closure of the ShipIt program, do these LoCos offer to ship media to users? My internet is too slow to download it within the intermittent service disconnections I get.
<myno> When visiting the like given in the topic, I am told I am not a member of any authorized teams. I assume that's because only team leaders are allowed to request CDs.
<myno> Does anyone know where I can request an Ubuntu CD?
<mhall119> myno: your LoCo team isn't on the list to get shipments of CDs, but someone in the team will likely be willing to burn you one
<mhall119> if you want one of the official printed ones, you can buy one from the store: http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=17
<myno> mhall119: Ah ok. That was my main concern (unofficial teams, according to some of the comments on the ShipIt closure blog post) didn't seem to be qualified. I'll contact one of the folks on the team. Thanks!
<mhall119> myno: yeah, unfortunately because of limited resources, not all teams get free CDs
<myno> mhall119: Understandable.
<bkerensa> Happy UCADay
<mhall119> paultag: ping
<mhall119> paultag: I just wanted to say thanks for your work in the community, and your advice and friendship to me
<gsrlz67> where do i tell ubuntu mistakes
<gsrlz67> which side is it
<leoquant> nigelb are you still into "classrooms"/classroom project?
<paultag> mhall119: thanks, man :)
<paultag> mhall119: I'll miss y'all.
<mhall119> miss us?
<mhall119> where are you going?
<mhall119> paultag: ^^
<paultag> mhall119: Well, I plan on phasing out my membership in teams (my bugsquad and -control  memebership expire this week), and when I leave a team, I'll be thinning out IRC channels as well
<paultag> mhall119: but I'll be around. I'll be in Debian, anyway
 * mhall119 will stalk you
<czajkowski> indeed
<czajkowski> likewise
<paultag> awww :)
<czajkowski> paultag: you are not getting away that easily from me! 
<paultag> I'll still have my ubuntu membership, and I'll stay on planet.ubuntu
<czajkowski> we have spoken about this :) 
<paultag> yeah :)
<paultag> but it feels... good.
<mhall119> going to debian can hardly be considered leaving the ubuntu community
<paultag> I've even had time to finish an idea I started, which is rare
<paultag> mhall119: I'll be contributing indirectly
<paultag> mhall119: and that's why I feel OK maintaining my ubuntu membership
<mhall119> it's like saying you're leaving construction because you're switching from roofing to laying concrete foundations ;)
<paultag> mhall119: Yeah, I mean, yeah. It's just I can't imagine be as active with Ubuntu as I was for this last, oh, 4 years.
<mhall119> well I'd say I'll miss you too, but I for one don't plan on leaving you alone
<paultag> my inbox will always be open :)
<paultag> I'm sure I'll idle in some freenode channels
<mhall119> but you're not in #debian/
<mhall119> ?
<paultag> mhall119: not on Freenode, and not of OFTC :)
<paultag> I'm in debian-devel on oftc, along with debian-mentors and a slew of others
<mhall119> which is the preferred network for debian?
<paultag> mhall119: oftc
<mhall119> great, another network to join
<paultag> :P
<paultag> mhall119: ~mhall119@ec2-50-19-101-225.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<paultag> mhall119: fancy :)
<paultag> mhall119: got a nice little EC2 instance? :)
<mhall119> s/fancy/lazy
<mhall119> got 2 right now, going to terminate one as soon as I migrate readfeeder.net to mhall119.com's instance
<paultag> gotcha
<paultag> So, what's a good key that's not used in a normal terminal session?
<paultag> what's the most "useless" terminal key?
<mhall119> terminal key?
<mhall119> or keyboard key while using a terminal?
<paultag> mhall119: yeah
<mhall119> %?
 * mhall119 needs to re-organize his irssi windows
<paultag> mhall119: well, I'm working on my little app-thing
<paultag> mhall119: and I'd like to find a key combo to issue a command to it, rather then the terminal
<paultag> % might suck for date format strings, or programmers
<mhall119> hmmm, true
<paultag> I'm thinking meta
<paultag> no one uses meta anymore
<paultag> I always did like the super key for stuff like that
<mhall119> yeah, but super key is used a lot in Unity, and probably also by custom window management shortcuts
<mhall119> alt+F* is used in window management too, but alt+[a-z0-9] is probably okay
<paultag> mhall119: well, I don't really mind, since a window manager makes this app fairly to pretty useless
<paultag> mhall119: alt is used by irssi a lot
<paultag> I'd rather not klobber my own irc client :)
<mhall119> except that alt+[0-9] is used in irssi
<mhall119> blah, delay
<paultag> np, I'm lagging hard too
<mhall119> so, the drawback of running irssi on an EC2 micro instance, every once in a while someone else on that box clobbers the CPU, and you end up waiting
<paultag> my wifi at this starbucks is horrid
<paultag> so my ssh session keeps breaking
<mhall119> ssh is surprisingly resilient to network problems, compared to many other services
<paultag> that's true
<paultag> good hot damn, whoever's playing the blues on this starbucks radio is just amazing
<mhall119> Hugh Laurie?
<paultag> he has an amazing voice
<paultag> and he can play the hell out of some blues
<mhall119> in any accent
<paultag> inorite?
<paultag> Well, anyway, it works enough for me to type this
<paultag> some minor issues, but mostly OK
<paultag> (and no color)
<paultag> (and it can't resize)
<paultag> (well it can, but the term won't relize it)
<mhall119> your wifi doesn't have color?  that's a shame
<paultag> mhall119: my terminal app :)
<paultag> mhall119: I'm thinking ctrl+e
<paultag> can you think of any iuse for that?
<paultag> Ctrl+e = ascii 0x05 = ENQ(uery)
<huats> czajkowski: of course I have seen it
<huats> Castres is quite close fromToulouse :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-11-12
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-11-13
<locodir-user> hello
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-11-14
<locodir-user> Hello
<dholbach> good morning
<BobJonkman> Hi pleia2: I noticed that the October Team Report does not yet have a template https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports/  Is this something I could help with?
<Tm_T> morning dpm
<dpm> hey Tm_T, good morning :)
<Tm_T> morning dholbach too (tab fail <3)
<dholbach> hi Tm_T
<pleia2> BobJonkman: yep! Just use the MonthTemplate and update it to reflect October 2012 :)
<BobJonkman1> pleia2: OK, done!  It was deceptively easy.  I copied TeamReports template to October2012, updated the template "11/MONTH" text to "12/October", and updated the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports page for October.  Please let me know if there are any egregious errors (or even little ones)
<pleia2> BobJonkman1: thank you! for future reference, you don't need to do copying when you use templates :) when you create a new page you can select a template to create it from, so in the "Create new page" page you just search for MonthTemplate and click on that, it'll pull in the template for the page
<BobJonkman1> pleia2: Ah! That'll make our Canadian Team Reports easier to do too.  Never saw that option...
 * nhandler is glad to see the template is still working out :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-11-15
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-11-16
<locodir-user> diga Ubuntus On o/
<dholbach> good morning
<NSA_> Добрый день. Возникла проблемка с ubuntu 10.10. Резко пропала локалка. При обзоре сети выдает не удалось присоединить местоположение не удалось получить список доступных ресурсов
<NSA_> Подскажите куда копать?
<NSA_> с винды расшареные ресурсы машины с убунтой нормально видны
<czajkowski> NSA_: this is an english speaking channel 
<czajkowski> NSA_: there is a Russian channel 
<czajkowski> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ru
<NSA_> ok. how to pass to the Russian canal?
<czajkowski> NSA_: /j ubuntu-ru or clicking on http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ru
<czajkowski> and clicking on the IRC bubble 
<NSA_> i found. fank`s
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-11-12
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-11-13
<dholbach> good morning
<marcus> hi all. i am asking because of the re-approval of the swiss team. there seems to be some trouble on that, and i would be pleased if someone could point me out the current status.
<marcus> how could we add the ubuntulog bot to our irc channel?
<czajkowski> marcus: the irc ops should be able to help you
<czajkowski> marcus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<czajkowski> first hit on google :)
<marcus> thanks czajkowski 
<detronix> test
<toddy> yes, you are here, detronix :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-11-14
<fran> bom dia a todos
<Guest28194> estou aqui porque sou estudante de analise e desenvolvimento de sistemas e redes de computadores e quero de alguma forma contribuir para esse projeto que ao meu ver e apaixonante poderia fazer parte da comunidade e de uma maneira modesta ajudar e criando corpo com o tempo aprendendo e ensinando ja distribuo o ubunto a todos de minha empresa meu objetivo e fazer eles migrarem o sistema windows para ubuntu 
<PabloRubianes> Guest28194: de donde sos?
<PabloRubianes> y perdon no hablo portugues
<Guest28194> bem vindo pablo a gente se entende fica em casa 
<PabloRubianes> Guest28194: pais?
<Guest28194> brasil
<PabloRubianes> Guest28194: contacta Ubuntu-br son un gran grupo y te ayudaran a comenzar
<Guest28194> que bom obrigado vo cês são de qual pais
<Guest28194> ?
<Guest28194> conheço o ubuntu ja tenho instalado em minha maquina e na do meu filho de 7 anos  que vai crewscer usando linux quero ajudar so estou meio perdido qto a isso . como fazer?
<PabloRubianes> Guest28194: yo soy de Uruguay
<Guest28194> bom 
<PabloRubianes> Guest28194: en #ubuntu-br te van a poder ayudar mejor, yo casi no entiendo portugues :(
<Guest28194> ok  obrigado
<omnidan> jose: around?
<jose> omnidan: I am now, may I help?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-11-15
<dholbach> good morning
<omnidan> jose: PM me when you're available again
<locodir-userjeub> hola me ayuda tngo un fike system  ·algo
<locodir-userjeub> estoy en jorgegoo gmail.com
<locodir-userjeub> fedora 16  ayuda por favor alguien conoce a una profesora en aguadulce
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-11-17
<huats> ChanServ: /leave
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-11-10
<santosh> hello
<santosh> hello gud morning
<santosh> anybody here
<dholbach> good morning
<rafa-linux_educa> olá
<belkinsa> !es
<ubot5> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ubot2> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<rafa-linux_educa> hello!
<belkinsa> Hello there, do you need help?
<rafa-linux_educa> Speak portuguese?
<rafa-linux_educa> I do not speak very well English
<belkinsa> No, I don't.  But if you need Ubuntu support, please /join #ubuntu but if you need help regarding your LoCo or you want more information about LoCo's, this it the right channel.
<belkinsa> !br
<ubot5> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<ubot2> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<belkinsa> Sorry, for a moment, I forgot the nick of the Portuguese factoid.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-11-11
<dholbach> good morning
<DVC> hi
<Betsy_> Hello. I am new to Ubuntu and have some things to resolve. Is there anyone who can help me?
<mhall119> Betsy_: hello and welcome, this channel is a good place to find information about local Ubuntu communities, but it's not a great place ot get technical support
<mhall119> for tech support, I recommend using askubuntu.com or, if you want a live chat, you can /join the #ubuntu channel
<Betsy_> hi. allow me a moment to read your msg. 
<Betsy_> I do want live chat...telephone would be fantastic!  It's survival of the fittest in Linux world finding OS support!  :-)
<Betsy_> how do I get to #ubuntu channel?
<mhall119> Betsy_: if you type in "/join #ubuntu" right here, without the quotes, it'll open it up for you
<Betsy_> ya see, this is the 2nd time I've installed Ubuntu on a previously Windows 7 occupied laptop. The 1st time I installed, I had all apps like IRC, etc at my disposal. This 2nd time, I do not have the same list of apps
<mhall119> telephone support isn't available, but text chat is
<mhall119> Betsy_: the program Empathy can handle IRC chat, or you can install XChat from the Ubuntu Software Center
<Betsy_> yep, I tried Empathy, clicking on the link does not execute 
<Betsy_> I think there's still some residue leftover on my system due to malcious malware sent to us by the powers that be
<Betsy_> I did install XChat too. but after downloading the add-on through Firefox, I cannot find the list of newly installed apps.  I thank you for your time you've aleady given me. I will type in this chat string in hopes of getting this thing up to speed
<Betsy_> I need help learning how to use this chat thing too!!!  
<belkinsa> Betsy_, IRC is fun to learn and it's still very useful for some, mainly to relay things or get support.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-11-12
<dholbach> UOS session about "App/Scope development training events" - starting in 10m at http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22365/community-1411-appdev-events/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-11-13
<murali> hello good morning
<dholbach> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22380/development-1411-iso-l10n-uefi/ right now
<dholbach> "ISO with l10 preloaded for LoCo + UEFI"
<dholbach> #ubuntu-uds-community-1
<jose> Tm_T: wat, you know Zeke Cao?
<Tm_T> jose: and?
<jose> Tm_T: I mean, the world is so small
<Tm_T> jose: Resistance core is small
<jose> wat, you Resistance too?
<Tm_T> ofcourse
<Tm_T> been for 2 years now
<Tm_T> or so
<jose> got initio?
<Tm_T> nah, I have no money for any that stuff
<jose> oh
<Tm_T> I barely could buy o2j and eureka patches to show my participation
<jose> Tm_T: email me your address and I'll send you a Darsana patch
<jose> or a couple
<Tm_T> jose: snail mail? allright
<jose> Tm_T:  yep
<Tm_T> jose: at least I've got snail mail from Anne Beuttenmüller
<jose> orly?
<jose> I'm collecting bio cards
<jose> only got 5
<Tm_T> I have none of that stuff
<Tm_T> jose: I only spend ~3 hours a day on bike playing ingress + what ever I happen to do at work while sitting on top of a farm, not taking this seriously at all (;
<Tm_T> maybe 5 000 km bicycling done this year, last year it was few hundred
<jose> wow, that's a lot
<jose> I only walk
<Tm_T> I get to work with bicycle, ~20 km one way
<Tm_T> ~50 km a day
<Tm_T> at this point of the year I don't let any weather or pain to stop me doing that, which could lead me being totally soaked in icy rain or slipping in ice and snow
<Tm_T> which is fun!
<jose> you take care when doing that
<jose> as I would tell NPCs, stay safe
<Tm_T> jose: ofcourse
<Tm_T> believe or not, but I felt more safe bicycling in Russia than in Finland
<jose> :P
<jose> well, both countries are cold
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-11-14
<dholbach> anyone from the loco council here?
<dholbach> can you guys join http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22323/loco-team-activity-review/ in 7m?
<dholbach> and/or anyone else from the loco community really :)
<dholbach> !lococouncil
<ubot5> The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, costales, jose, SergioMeneses, skellat and PabloRubianes - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<ubot2> The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, costales, jose, SergioMeneses, skellat and PabloRubianes - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<dholbach> ^ :)
<dholbach> we are in #ubuntu-uds-community-1
<wxl> hey how does one get posts on loco.ubuntu.com? is that a planet.ubuntu.com kind of thing?
<mhall119> wxl: kind of, there's limited functionality to add Rss feeds to it
<belkinsa> But we are trying to get that to be different as what that session was baout
<wxl> oh cool
<wxl> cuz i would LOVE to use that
<belkinsa> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22323/loco-team-activity-review/
<mhall119> wxl: how is your python?
<belkinsa> That one
<wxl> and i think it would help loco teams get an idea for what is working good for others
<wxl> mhall119: can't metaprogram, but beyond that i'm good :)
<belkinsa> mhall119, I think I want to join in to along with wxl to get some of the code written
<mhall119> wxl: https://launchpad.net/loco-team-portal
<mhall119> there should be instructions and maybe even a script to setup a development environment from the bzr branch
<wxl> cool i'll check it out thank you!
<mhall119> i haven't done a clean setup in a few releases though, so no guarantees that it still works :)
<wxl> heh ok i'll feedback what i find out
<mhall119> wxl: cool, discussion on it usually happens in #ubuntu-website (but there hasn't been much lately)
<belkinsa> What mailing list should wxl go if he wants to post the feedback there
<mhall119>  ltp-devs@lists.launchpad.net  for developers
<mhall119> also be sure to talk to daker if you have questions or ideas
 * belkinsa mods
<belkinsa> Thanks
<belkinsa> nods*
<daker> mhall119: it does work ;)
<mhall119> :)
<wxl> on another topic, since we're the only loco that did a uos session, is that enough to get us verified? XD
<wxl> seriously one thing i need help with though is getting access to the admin of our mailing list. i've emailed rt@ubuntu.com a while back but haven't heard anything
<belkinsa> Do you have other events that you hosted or been to as a LoCo in the past?
<wxl> well yeah but unfortunately our verification has lapsed
<wxl> i can wait until we get our release party/global jam/etc going
<wxl> 2015 will probably be the year we get reverified
<wxl> we're working hard
<belkinsa> Okay, I see.
<belkinsa> !LoCoCouncil
<ubot2> The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, costales, jose, SergioMeneses, skellat and PabloRubianes - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<ubot5> The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, costales, jose, SergioMeneses, skellat and PabloRubianes - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<jose> hello, belkinsa 
<belkinsa> When is your next meeting?  The page needs to be updated.
<jose> belkinsa: next week
<belkinsa> As in this one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Agenda
<jose> checking
<belkinsa> Tuesday at 18UTC?
<belkinsa> Of next week/
<jose> it's correct
<jose> The next meeting is scheduled for Tuesday, 18 November 2014 20:00 UTC and will be held in #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.net. 
<belkinsa> Okay, thank you.
<jose> np :)
<belkinsa> Wait...I can read.
 * belkinsa faceplams
<jose> happens to all of us :)
<belkinsa> Indeed
<belkinsa> :D
<skellat> wxl: Did you make the basic team biography data wiki page and post it to wiki.ubuntu.com yet?
<wxl> skellat: we have a wiki page. it needs some cleanup.
<skellat> skellat: What I'm referring to is having a sub-page to your wiki page along the lines of this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam/VerificationApplications/2013
<wxl> skellat: oh i was kind of joking about the verification by uos session. we do have old apps on there
<skellat> Pictures are nice but not essential
<skellat> Well, look at the Ohio page.  Can you come up with answers to all the basic team biography questions at the top?
<wxl> i can easily replicate that skellat 
<skellat> The Ohio page is pretty minimalistic but if you can do something like that tonight or tomorrow, send us an e-mail at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com, and add your team to the agenda at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Agenda then we may be able to get consideration for verification taken care of
<skellat> After all, the meeting is Tuesday at 2000 UTC
<belkinsa> But it still has the information that is needed
<wxl> wow that's great timing
<wxl> i can come up with that info no problem
<skellat> Folks keep worrying that the barrier to verification is some high hurdle
<skellat> It isn't
<wxl> the previous tl suggested as such
<wxl> i'm committed to making this work :)
<skellat> LoCo Council needs to know who you are, where you stand, and where you want to go
<wxl> got that all figured out
<wxl> frankly i pretty much laid it out in the uos session, so
<wxl> i've also brainstormed a bunch of ideas on how we can grow again which i think could be valuable to other locos (belkinsa was there and can vouch for me on that one)
<skellat> If you have your resources set up (LP team, Point of Contact, LoCo Team Portal presence set up, IRC channel set up, etc.) then most of it comes down to a discussion of where are you going and how can we help you
<wxl> yeah and that's pretty much it
<wxl> we have been verified before but that was before my leadership
<skellat> There's really no reason we *have* to be at only 40 verified teams
<wxl> though i still do need access to our mailing list admin
<belkinsa> That session: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22372/community-1411-ubuntu-us-oregon/
<belkinsa> Is what wxl is talking about
<skellat> wxl: That's something we can try to escalate.  E-mailing the Council with the rt@u.c ticket number will help
<wxl> kthx skellat 
<skellat> No problem
<wxl> skellat: tell me about how you determined the unreached members thing
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-11-15
<skellat> wxl: You need this script to figure out who are members of ~ubuntu-us-or and are also part of ~ubuntumembers -- https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-lococouncil/+junk/ubuntu-membership-checking
<wxl> ahhhhh
<skellat> wxl: As for being unreached, they simply were non-responsive after 3 attempts to contact them
<wxl> skellat: ok i didn't know that existed so i'll put that in the future work to do
<skellat> wxl: Knowing you have people in ~ubuntumembers is good.  Ohio had a special case of many people being unreachable which is why the distinction was made when I wrote up our page.  You won't need to do that from Oregon generally.
<belkinsa> Ohio only has four Members.  Yours may have more than us.
<wxl> i know we have at least 2 XD
 * belkinsa really wants to see how many Members are in all of the LoCo's now
<skellat> belkinsa: That's a research study you'd want to propose at school for credit as a "Special Topics" class perhaps
<wxl> what do you think skellat belkinsa ? anything missing? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OregonTeam/VerificationApplications/2014#preview
<wxl> (there's an ohio team plug in there)
<skellat> wxl: Remember, the script helps identify ~ubuntumembers persons in the LoCo
<belkinsa> wxl, jvlb isn't a Member
<wxl> oh
<wxl> he's not?
<wxl> well that's freaking weird
<belkinsa> https://launchpad.net/~jvlb
<wxl> um
<wxl> oh
<wxl> i see what you mean
<wxl> i thought you meant a member of the team
<skellat> Yeah, the little medallion is missing
<wxl> i thought most active members meant a member of the team
<skellat> No
<skellat> That's one of the things that tangentially got touched on at "Community Council Feedback" and is being handled slightly off-stage
<belkinsa> wxl, for the blog talk about what are the options that you suggested to your LoCo
<belkinsa> And link to that flier
<belkinsa> Other than that it's good.
<skellat> Running the script now
<skellat> Launchpad API can be a bit slow
<skellat> Known members of ~ubuntumembers located in ~ubuntu-us-or: sgclark, bkerensa, brian-murray, paddyhayes, wxl, tgm4883, cody.smith, kees, gandelman-a, allison, vorlon
<skellat> That's a pretty good number actually
<belkinsa> 11!  Nice.
<wxl> belkinsa: kthx belkinsa 
<skellat> Quite a bit of firepower out there with Steve Langasek, Allison Randal, Brian D. Murray, wxl...
<belkinsa> :D
<wxl> oh thx skellat !!
<wxl> yeah i know bdmurray is awesome :)
<wxl> i'm somewhat disinclined to include bkerensa in there tho. i mean here's a member of the loco but he's stopped contributing to ubuntu. he's blogged about it and everything
<belkinsa> I remember.
<skellat> Well, all you're doing is just saying who in the ~ubuntu-us-or set on Launchpad is also in ~ubuntumembers.
<wxl> k
<skellat> bkerensa can always come back and contribute if he chooses
<skellat> belkinsa, when did hammouda-mariam join us in Ohio?
<skellat> http://pad.lv/~hammouda-mariam
<wxl> i'm going to list the others as "unknown status"
<belkinsa> Yes.
<belkinsa> But I don't why she did.
<belkinsa> When? I will check
<skellat> https://launchpad.net/~hammouda-mariam/+participation
<belkinsa> joined on 2014-06-06
<belkinsa> I appoved it myself.
<skellat> Just did, it was in June
<skellat> Mariam also has status in ~ubuntumembers
<belkinsa> But she isn't a Ohioan
<belkinsa> She is a Tunisian
<belkinsa> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tn
<skellat> Is she studying here?
<wxl> close enough
<skellat> wxl: One of the funny things is trying to ensure you know the folks who are part of your community
<belkinsa> Dunno, I feel like it's a random join and no hello in the ML
<belkinsa> Like everyone else in the team
<wxl> skellat: that's understandable. i don't know everyone in the team yet but i can see the value in reaching out to them
<skellat> Yeah
<wxl> so i need to include that
<wxl> in the roadmap
 * belkinsa really wants to kick out everyone is inactive
<wxl> oh derp i did!
<wxl> kind of
<skellat> belkinsa: And we'll wind up with you, me, James, and Unit
<belkinsa> Good point
<belkinsa> Roll call on the ML to see if there is other ones?
 * skellat is looking at having to go all "killall firefox" yet again
<belkinsa> Firefox not working for you?
<skellat> Actually, Ohio is one of the few teams to not have a lists.ubuntu.com mailing list and use its LP mailing list instead
<skellat> So we can see how many members are even subscribed there
<belkinsa> skellat, yes, but that won't say who is active.
<wxl> you can't see that with the regular ubuntu lists?
<belkinsa> Only admins can
<wxl> well that's fine
<skellat> And you can't easily correlate it with membership of ~ubuntu-us-or
<wxl> ahhhh
<wxl> well 27 people is not so much that it's a problem
<skellat> Those are the trade-offs
<skellat> You have to be an explicit member of the LoCo group on LP to be on the mailing list
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OregonTeam/VerificationApplications/2014#preview
<skellat> You don't have to be when it is on lists.ubuntu.com
<belkinsa> We have 52 subscribed, but that means nothing.
<wxl> i found it interesting that you have indirect members
<wxl> how is that?
<skellat> wxl: At the time there was a nested team that had members
<skellat> That nested team was separated out later
<belkinsa> The North East one, right, skellat?
<wxl> oh
<skellat> belkinsa, yep
<wxl> i like that idea
<wxl> but
<belkinsa> The page is good, wxl
<wxl> ok i'm sending it out
<wxl> link me to the loco agenda again please/
<skellat> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Agenda
<wxl> kthx
 * belkinsa really wants to do the role call
<belkinsa> roll call*
<skellat> belkinsa: Talk to James and Unit about it first, work out a consensus, and then the four of us can talk about it together
<belkinsa> But it really doesn't matter on how many we have, it only matters on who is active
<wxl> should i call this re-verification or not since we've already lapsed?
<wxl> well i'll call it reverification
<belkinsa> skellat, I think I need to think about it first.  It's one of those, "be real Svetlana" things again.
<wxl> oh i guess i should rename the app then
<belkinsa> You can a copy of that page and keep the old one
<wxl> i can just rename too
<skellat> belkinsa: No, some things work-related are happening to where the three of you do need to practice working together again
<belkinsa> But I think it deletes the old one
<belkinsa> skellat, true, true, but it's the whole fact that as a LoCo we are dead and until we get people active again, I think it's pointless to work together.
<skellat> belkinsa: If I disappear to any of the following states depending upon which Human Capital Office makes an offer first, the three of you will be taking over: California, North Carolina, Alabama, Florida, Pennsylvania
<belkinsa> You better be kidding here.
<belkinsa> Those states and ours?!
<skellat> No, as in I have 6 possible transfers out of my employing agency to other agencies
<skellat> One stays within Ohio
<skellat> The other five mean I would have to hurry up and move
<belkinsa> Oh.
<belkinsa> I see.
<skellat> The one in Ohio would mean moving 6 floors up in http://www.gsa.gov/ajcfb to work for another agency
<belkinsa> Urg, I don't know!  The state of the LoCo community in the States is what is worrying me and I think that's why I can't think of anything that will help us
<belkinsa> Sorry for that out brust
<wxl> ok thank you SO MUCH for all the help belkinsa skellat 
<skellat> belkinsa: You're saying what needs to be said
<wxl> you guys are both super awesome and you deserve an Ubuntu Member Badge
<belkinsa> The Geek Badge?
<wxl> heheheh
 * belkinsa hugs wxl and skellat
<wxl> well whatever it is
<skellat> Challenge Coin with a "circle of friends" on one side and something else on the other side would work too
<wxl> that's what i meant
<belkinsa> +1
<wxl> i forgot what you called it
<belkinsa> skellat, I know, but it's just I think I want to get some of this ideas into place mainly the United LoCo of USA instead of the states as the LoCos.
<belkinsa> Still that is a different topic for another day.
<belkinsa> And the LC will just hate me for it.
<skellat> No, we won't
<skellat> Give us a working plan that may work and we may run with it
<belkinsa> Right. A working plan.
<belkinsa> Maybe it could be a sprint within the cyle to create one.
<jose> a challenge coin?
<jose> I want a challenge coin.
<wxl> hahahah
<wxl> man everyone's all crazy about the challenge coin
 * wxl likes nerd merit badges better :)
<belkinsa> because it's better than shuttleworth's siggy on a paper!
<skellat> jose: If you had attended UOS you would've heard my plans about Challenge Coins for an event we may sponsor as LoCo Council
<wxl> HAHAHAH
<jose> skellat: well, I didn't 
<wxl> ouch
<jose> I was at school
<skellat> jose: I know
<jose> :)
<skellat> jose: Will you be able to attend Tuesday's meeting?  I will report then on my UOS machinations.
<jose> today my teacher almost yelled at me for looking at summit while in class
<jose> skellat: I'll be on my way to classs at that time
<wxl> sheesh are you grade school? :)
<jose> wxl: nope, university. this is my second term (first year), 10 terms total
<belkinsa> One of my profs kicked me out for using my cell phone once
<jose> and I'm already hating it
<wxl> jose: i've never had a university instructor yell at me for doing anything
<wxl> basically the attitude was very embracing if you wanted to learn and if you didn't, oh well
<jose> well, my teacher was nice enough to just look at me and tell me 'turn. off. your. phone.' with his eyes
<wxl> of course i used to take my discrete math notes in TeX XD
 * belkinsa really thinks going to school won't help her...
<wxl> belkinsa: you could try a psychologist
<wxl> j/k XD
<belkinsa> ;|
 * wxl hugs belkinsa 
 * belkinsa hugs back
<wxl> as i'm sure you could tell from the uos session, i'm as much a joker in real life as i am on irc ;)
<belkinsa> I really think I would be better of the skills that I gained from the uBuntu COmmunity
<belkinsa> wxl, :D
<wxl> well ubuntu contributions require involvement and application of skills
<belkinsa> I feel like i learned more than brought in, if that makes sense
<wxl> i think i've learned quite a bit
<wxl> like, um, packaging XD
<belkinsa> Community building for me
<belkinsa> Python coding soon.
<wxl> eugene is a very community-oriented community 
<belkinsa> LoCo portal and Harvest work will be the test of my skills learned from the python Coursera course
<wxl> that being said, i feel like i already had a bit of a handle on community building
<wxl> but i learned a lot
<wxl> wow you're going to do harvest work
<wxl> cool!
<wxl> gimme a ping if you need code review
 * belkinsa wonders if Cincinnasty has one like that for Linux folks...
<belkinsa> wxl, sure
<belkinsa> wxl, more so of getting going for everyone to use
<wxl> yeah
<belkinsa> wxl, http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/ProjectHarvest
<wxl> community is not something you make. it's something you grow and tend to
<belkinsa> We are planning to a bug testing sprint next year
<wxl> the whole "build it and they will come" thing is B.S.
<belkinsa> wxl, indeed.
<wxl> oh i didn't know harvest was abandoned
<belkinsa> It was someones pet project
<wxl> oh i wanna help
 * wxl is not a womens
<belkinsa> Doesn't matter, if you support us it counts
 * wxl has worn skirts, though
<wxl> :)
<belkinsa> We do have a guy that helps us
<wxl> well direct me in whatever way you feel appropriate
<belkinsa> Well two guys
<belkinsa> Sure.
<belkinsa> Join the ubuntu women mailing list to stay in the loop of things
<wxl> k i'll try to remember to do that
<wxl> i'm about ready to head out here
<wxl> thanks again folks
<belkinsa> Not a porblem
<ipmurali> hello team
<ipmurali> i need help to contact uae-locoteam
<belkinsa> ipmurali, you can ask in the LoCo Contact list at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/loco-contacts and/or at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ae/  Your best bet is the LoCo Contact list as there is no information about a mailing list of the LoCo
<belkinsa> Please note, ipmurali, that their IRC channel doesn't exist anymore
<belkinsa> And I don't know if they are have a LaunchPad team
<belkinsa> It seems that they do and here is how to contact them: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ae/+contactuser/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-11-16
<vicky> hi sir
<vicky> Minimal BASH-Like line editing is supported. For the first word, TAB lists possible command completion. Anywhere else TAB lists possible device or file completions. f100004016964074
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-11-09
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij and all others
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<svij> hi Kilos and dholbach 
<dholbach> hey svij
<elacheche> Morning LoCos!
<Kilos> hi elacheche 
<elacheche> hey Kilos !
<Taufiq_> Hello people. 
<Taufiq_> Anybody there?
<Kilos> hi dupingping how are you?
<dupingping> Kilos, How are you today?
<Kilos> very good thank you
<dupingping> Kilos, I found a bug on gnome-terminal.
<dupingping> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/1514288
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1514288 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "Japanese Character Encoding Bug" [Undecided,New]
<Kilos> good
<dupingping> Kilos, I wonder about when can i get the certificate mail from canonical.
<Kilos> mine took 2 months
<Kilos> just be patient
<dupingping> oh, yes. Mark will send me it before new years day?
<Kilos> maybe
<Kilos> lol
<dupingping> lol
<Kilos> actually i think mine took longer but our post office was on strike at the time so not sure anymore
<dupingping> And i'm modifying now the gnome-vfs for virtualbox shared folder.
<dupingping> the gnome-vfs could not process virtualbox shared folder.
<dupingping> So i am going to modify it, so so let it can show virtualbox shared folder.
<Kilos> nice
<dupingping> Kilos, now your work going well?
<Kilos> i dont work. i sit here sometimes and sleep other times
<dupingping> Kilos, wow, how to earn money to life without work?
<Kilos> im old and kinda retired
<dupingping> oh, i'm a beginner. Can you teach me, so i can earn money with my technology.
<dupingping> of course, i'm working to make open source projects better.
<Kilos> lol im more of a beginner
<dupingping> Kilos, oh, but you have good reputation. For example, you're in Ubuntu Membership board.
<Kilos> i dont know how the guys here make money, i suppose by working for IT companies
<Kilos> thats just because i talk alot and everyone felt sorry for me
<dupingping> Kilos, oh, which company did you work in?
<Kilos> i was in the za post office 40 years ago
<Kilos> then had my own forklift repair company
<Kilos> doing diesel engine repairs etc
<Kilos> then spent some yeara running farms for rich people
<dupingping> oh, you don't need software engineer?
<Kilos> lol now i need just rest
<dupingping> Kilos, yes, please. lol
<Kilos> you forgot to visit the africa channels for a long time hey
<Kilos> and you can also get an ubuntu cloak for your irc nickname
<Kilos> elacheche hows does she go about getting a cloak
<Kilos> i think i just asked here
<Kilos> dupingping you can also get an ubuntu email alis
<Kilos> alias
<dupingping> Kilos, yes, I got the ubuntu email alias.
<Kilos> ok now you just need a cloak for irc
<dupingping> and also got the cloak irc.
<Kilos> oh , it doesnt show here
<dupingping> oh, Kilos, I just join in the ubuntu cloak team. And how to use it?
<Kilos> can you see the list of nicknames
<dupingping> Kilos, where, please/
<elacheche> Kilos, wasn't read the conversation, and too lazy to read all that, can you summarize?
<how> get her irc cloak working here
<how> oh my
<Guest95502> elacheche how does she get her irc cloak to show here
<Guest95502> oh my i messed something up
<dupingping> elacheche, how can use cloak nick name here?
<elacheche> Ah! I see
<elacheche> dupingping, you should register your nickname.. Then go to   #freenode and ask an OP for a cloak
<dupingping> yes, thanks. elacheche 
<elacheche> :)
<Kilos> https://meta.wikimedia.org/wiki/IRC/Instructions
<Kilos> dupingping see https://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<dupingping> Kilos, it shows me as following
<dupingping> ubuntu/member/dupingping :is now your hidden host (set by services.)
<Kilos> well done
<dupingping> yes, great.
<Kilos> yes i see you now
<dupingping> Kilos, where?
<elacheche> dupingping, you're an ubuntu member?
<Kilos> in my irc client
<Kilos> which irc client do you use
<dupingping> dupingping
<dupingping> elacheche, yes, i'm a Ubuntu Member.
<Kilos> nono the client to get irc
<dupingping> Kilos, oh, what do you mean? i'm a beginner for irc.
<Kilos> xchat hexchat etc
<Kilos> i use konversation
<dupingping> Kilos, it's dupingping, too.
<Kilos> oh my
<dupingping> xchat
<Kilos> you too clever
<dupingping> yes, it's xchat.
<dupingping> sorry, lately understand.
<Kilos> ok in xchat you go to settings and set it to show nicknames and hosts
<dupingping> Kilos, xchat settings have these settings?
<Kilos> oh my ive forgotten how to use xchat
<dupingping> oh, Kilos, I found it. thank you.
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> im sorry i forgot been a while since i last looked at xchat
<dupingping> yes, i think that xchat is good, too.
<Kilos> it will show nicks on the right and chnnels on the left
<dupingping> yes, i found it.
<dupingping> Kilos: ~ miles@ubuntu/member/kilos
<Kilos> cool
<dupingping> Kilos: how do you often meet Mark?
<Kilos> i have never met him'
<dupingping> oh, i saw the popey at the ubuntu summit.
<Kilos> nice
<dupingping> There are 4 peoples in Ubuntu Membership board?
<dupingping> You and popey
<dupingping> and two men.
<Kilos> no there are more
<dupingping> oh, yes. May i can join Ubuntu Membership board team?
<Kilos> its just difficult for some to make some of the times
<Kilos> so we try have at leat 4 at each application time
<dupingping> Kilos: yes, i understand. And can i become a Ubuntu membership board team member? 
<Kilos> the members are fixed and expire after 2 years then you can apply to become one
<dupingping> Kilos: after 2 years?
<Kilos> they send out a mail inviting people to apply to be on the board
<Kilos> i think i expire in april
<dupingping> yes, i see. anytime they may send me invite mail.
<dupingping> I need to wait for them. :)
<Kilos> the mail goes out to all ubuntu members
<Kilos> :D
<dupingping> :D
<Kilos> so dont just delete your mails. read them first
<Kilos> hehe
<dupingping> yes, let me try. :)
<dupingping> Kilos: just a question. okay?
<Kilos> yes anytime
<dupingping> Kilos: please think about it. If i have a project and a idea for it, and i have no enough budget.
<dupingping> how can i solve this problem?
<Kilos> you need to ask the clever guys that
<Kilos> dholbach can you help dupingping please
<Kilos> ^^6
<dupingping> Kilos: :)
<dupingping> dholbach: hi.
<Kilos> thats what i do, i get the clever peeps to think for me
<dupingping> Kilos: dholbach may busy now.
<Kilos> yes you must be patient
<Kilos> oh ask popey he is at canonical
<dupingping> Kilos: yes, you're very good friend.
<Kilos> ty
<dupingping> popey? yes, he is in canonical. I think that he often meet mark via summit.
<popey> hello
<dupingping> popey: hi, popey.
<Kilos> hi popey 
<popey> hello hello
<dupingping> please think about it. If i have a project and a idea for it, and i have no enough budget.
<dupingping> how can i solve this problem?
<dupingping> of course, i mean that it's open source project and free.
<dupingping> popey: are you in a meeting now?
<popey> nope, just workin
<popey> many people use crowdfunding to obtain funds for a project
<popey> these vary in success
<dupingping> popey: crowdfunding?
<popey> yes, like kickstarter, indiegogo, patreon
<dupingping> popey: yes, i saw them. but i could not do it, because i'm not a designer. just programmer now. heh
<popey> There are often threads on reddit where a designer is looking for a programmer for a project, and programmers looking for designers.
<dupingping> i think that kickstarter and indiegogo and so on, they are all focus design.
<popey> They're often used by content creators, especially patreon.
<popey> Some programmers use tipjar or other micropayments
<popey> I don't know a lot about this, never used these tools.
<dupingping> popey: yes. thanks a lot.
<dupingping> popey: can you help me to let me become a canonical member?
<popey> An employee?
<dupingping> yes.
<popey> http://www.canonical.com/careers/all-vacancies there's the roles we're currently hiring for
<dupingping> There is no for gnome.
<dupingping> i'm a gtk& gnome software engineer.
<dupingping> And there are some gnome developers in canonical.
<popey> there are a few, yes.
<popey> We're not hiring in that department though.
<dupingping> yes. Then i just contribute for it.
<dupingping> I'm going to modify gnome vfs for virtualbox shared folder.
<dupingping> gnome vfs does not support vboxsf filesystem.
<dpm> nhaines, o/ are you around?
<nhaines> Aww, I missed dpm.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-11-10
<dholbach> good morning
<elacheche> Morning dholbach & LoCos! 
<dholbach> hi elacheche
<elacheche> Wassup?
<elacheche> Is there any LICENSES  ninja in here.. I have a little GPL related question 
<nhaines> dpm_: sorry I missed you yesterday!
<dpm_> nhaines, no worries, how are you?
<nhaines> dpm: doing good!  I've had a busy week babysitting.
<dpm> nhaines, fun times :)
<nhaines> It's not so fun when he wakes up at 5:30, 45 minutes before the alarm, but otherwise yes, mostly.  :)
<dpm> ok, let me rephrase: "fun times"
<nhaines> He's off of school tomorrow (holiday) so you might see him during the Ubucon call.  He'll be like Popey's cat Salem except probably louder.
<popey> :D
<nhaines> popey: he noticed your cat last week during UOS too, haha.
<popey> hah :)
<dpm> ah, nice, we've had a recent invasion of new community members in calls as davidcalle and balloons started bringing their sons to get them started early on Ubuntu :)
<popey> Quick! Sign them up to launchpad!
<dpm> :)
<balloons> nhaines, fun times!
<nhaines> Haha, get their user names claimed early!
<balloons> gotta have that super aged account to be cool right?
 * dpm 's LP account will be 10 in January
<dpm> half vintage
<nhaines> Ooh, my account is 10 years old since September 24th.  I must've signed up very early for some unknown reason.
<dpm> :)
<dpm> nhaines, for what I wanted to talk about yesterday I ended up sending the e-mail. Essentially, it seems that we won't have trouble filling the Ubucon schedule, on the contrary :)
<dpm> Do you guys think you can update the list of sessions from the user track on the trello board?
<dpm> If we can get the developer track session proposals trimmed down to the final set, I think we could announce the speakers this week,
<nhaines> I thnk so.  :)  I vaguely remember talking to Richard and us both being +1 on the issue, but I've been waking up at 5:30 for like four days now (thank goodness he slept in on Saturday!) so everything's foggy now.  :)
 * dpm hugs nha
<nhaines> But yes, I'll take a look at the trello board and see what I can do.
 * dpm hugs nhaines, that is
<nhaines> I'm more of a "wake up at 9" person.  :)
<dpm> nhaines, alternatively, if you can just send me the names + title on a pastebin, e-mail or whatever, I'll be happy to add them to the board, whatever is easier
<nhaines> I'll ping Richard and see if he's involved on that.  I guess I should go ahead and add my talk in there.
<dpm> cool, thanks
<dpm> thanks nhaines!
<nhaines> No problem.  :)  Just enjoying my peace and quiet until 2:45 when school lets out.  >_>
<dpm> I've moved the talks from "proposed" to the day 1 schedule, I think we all agree we want to have these :)
<nhaines> Right.  :)  So that's a start!
<nhaines> Oh, any idea whether we'll have design team guys there for a Q&A session?
<nhaines> dpm: ^^
<dpm> nhaines, I'm still working on that, trying to pull favours across teams to get more Canonical attendance :)
<dpm> Design is the last team I'm trying to confirm
<nhaines> dpm: don't worry... when they experience Ubucon and SCaLE they'll thank you and consider it that they owe *you* a favor instead.  :)
<dpm> lol
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-11-11
<jj_> ???
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij and all others
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<svij> hi Kilos and dholbach 
<dholbach> hi svij
<dpm_> nhaines, ubucon call?
<dpm_> nhaines, nm, Richard could make it, so all good
<dpm_> talk to you soon!
<mhall119> nhandler: ping
<nhandler> Hi mhall119 
<mhall119> nhandler: hey, do you have a blog post from your release party I can attach to the community funding report?
<nhandler> mhall119: It is the top post on blog.nhandler.com . For some reason, the direct link doesn't appear to be working right now. I'll sort that out after work today for you.
<mhall119> nhandler: thanks
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-11-12
<Prad_> Hi Team - I have installed ubuntu server with php mysql 
<Prad_> now i m getting The requested URL /crm/locker/ was not found on this server.
<Prad_> The first page to login comes 
<Prad_> but once i have logged on
<Prad_> I get the above error
<Prad_> Any help would be good
<dholbach> good morning
<tsimonq2> o/ dholbach 
<dholbach> hi tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> dholbach: how are you today?
<dholbach> good good - how about you?
<tsimonq2> pretty good :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-11-13
<j__> hello
<wxl> hey j__ what's up
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-11-14
<Kilos> morning everyone
<userxx> geht eine hilfe  auch  in  Deutsch hier
<elacheche> !Deutsch
<ubot5> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<elacheche> Am late.. :/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-11-15
<tsimonq2> tomorrow is the day
<tsimonq2> tomorrow is the day that I get contact position of the Ubuntu Wisconsin LoCo Team
<ahoneybun> \o/
<svij> nhaines: ping
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-11-14
<Kilos> o/
<Chro10111> anyone online?
<Kilos> hi Chro10111 
<Chro10111> Hello man
<Chro10111> :) hi
<Kilos> im not sure if anyone else is awake atm
<Chro10111> my english verry bad so it what mean? i just want say hello to people.. hope not angry
<Kilos> not angry. and hello to you
<Kilos> where are you?
<Chro10111> im from Vietnam.. im install Ubuntu 16.10.. unity8 not work im test into Virtualbox
<Chro10111> bye.. im out, goodluck
<Kilos> ask for help on the #ubuntu channel, there should be someone there that is awake at the moment and can help you
<Kilos> this channel is mainly for loco teams
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-11-16
<Kilos> o/
<mhall119> nhaines: ping, are you available in 10 minutes to join me on the UOS session to talk about Meetup.com?
<svij> mhall119: I think he's asleep or on his way to the airport, he's landing tomorrow here
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-11-17
<genii> Does https://help.ubuntu.com/ try to offer the user documentaion in the language which their browser uses? If not, how to go to documentation in a specific language
<CrazyLemon> help.ubuntu.com doesnt offer..but when you click on HTML for lets say 16.10 then yes..its in users language
<genii> Excellent, thanks
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-11-18
<Kilos> o/
<MajB> Got a slight problem concerning the Meet-Up accounts.
<MajB> Is this the correct channel to ask?
<Kilos> o/
 * genii slides a fresh mug over to Kilos
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-11-19
<kavita> HELP
<kavita> I am first time using ubunto please anyone guide me how to use it 
<elacheche> kavita: you should join #ubuntu here is for loco support
<elacheche> kavita: also google Ubuntu manual
<kavita> how i join ubunto for loco support
<elacheche> kavita: where are you from
<kavita> from pakistan
<elacheche> kavita: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-pk/
<kavita> ok thank u
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-11-20
<learning> \ /  --=_/( . )\_=-- 
<pranav> hey im pranav 
<pranav> from india
<pranav> i just want ubuntu free cd for develping pirpose
<theShirbiny> !lococouncil
<ubot5`> The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, PabloRubianes, nhaines, wxl, svij, and lunapersa - they are here to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<elacheche> Hello LoCo Teams! 
<elacheche> Today, was a beautiful day :)
<elacheche> Check: https://twitter.com/hashtag/SFD2016TN?src=hash https://www.facebook.com/hashtag/sfd2016tn?source=feed_text&story_id=10209693838356856
<elacheche> Greeting from Ubuntu Tunisia.. I should send a news about that to the news team soon.. But now I dhould get some sleep :)
<svij> https://twitter.com/hashtag/ubucon was cool too ;)
<elacheche> svij: If one day! We'll have a Ubuntu-tn members with the required Ubuntu Tech related knowledge I'll make sure to have a mini Ubucon during SFD.. But sadely, we don't have enough Ubuntu related techs ninjas ;) 
<elacheche> svij: BTW, Ubuntu TN had 5 workshops out of 7 workshops.. And we got the prize of the best workshop (Docker + Linux Kernlel contribution)
<svij> great!
<elacheche> Docker by me, and Linux Kernel contrib by an other Ubuntu Member (nzouidi)
<belkinsa> elacheche: you need post news about that!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-11-17
<MajB> Is there any particular reason why the Ubuntu-Arizona LoCo Team has lost its approval status?
<pleia2> it needs to be renewed every 2 years, did it expire?
<svij> MajB: yes, it's approval status ended this morning/night. There's a re-verification due, but we're also restaffing the loco council
<pleia2> I think California is in a similar state, we expired from verification as well
<svij> pleia2: yep on the 5th november
<svij> ubuntu-co expired today aswell
<svij> (and a lot of other locos too)
<svij> the re-election of the loco council will hopefully lead to more active locos.
<pleia2> ours is active ;)
<svij> I should say "active and verified" (and verifiable with an existing loco council) :)
<MajB> We got on the LoCo Council agenda for the  12 September meeting but only one Council member was present (wxl) so there was no quorum.  wxl assured our team leader that we would verified.  Our application is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArizonaTeam/Re-validationApplication2017.  Now what do we do?  Wait for the Council to act?
<MajB> AZLOCO is pretty active as well
<wxl> MajB: i just replied to an email from rex. should be resolved within the week
<wxl> oh
<wxl> that's you XD
<MajB> Thanks wxl.  This happened right at the change over, new members to the council replacing the old.  Yep that's me.
<wxl> MajB: no problem. thanks again for your understanding and again, sorry. :(
<wxl> https://community.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-loco-council-election-results/1948?u=wxl
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-11-19
<elacheche> Hello from #ubuntu-tn and SFD Tunisia
<elacheche> Hey wxl! I'm wearing the Ubuntu-tn hat right now, our membership as approved LoCo will expire in 10 days (the LC already extended it before).. I was wonreding if the new LC will be able to review our application if we ask for it to be before Nov 30, if not, can the LC extend the membership again? 
<wxl> elacheche: yes to both :)
<elacheche> x) So I can send a mail asking for a meeting? :D
<wxl> elacheche: i assume you have the application ready?
<elacheche> WIP
<wxl> well get that done!
<wxl> then i'd add yourself to the agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Agenda
<elacheche> Deal!
<wxl> and then, since they're new, i'd email them to remind them
<elacheche> Great
